# Kindliche Unschuld in Gefahr: Keine USK-Freigabe für Anime-Erotik-Spiele



## System (5. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kindliche Unschuld in Gefahr: Keine USK-Freigabe für Anime-Erotik-Spiele* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kindliche Unschuld in Gefahr: Keine USK-Freigabe für Anime-Erotik-Spiele*


----------



## Desotho (5. Mai 2018)

Schöner Artikel.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Mai 2018)

Puh, also mir würde da die Etscheidung im Einzelfall auch nicht leicht fallen. Sexuelle Belästigung von Minderjährigen geht gar nicht, anderseits sind es Cartoonfiguren, also wen juckts? Gut, dass ich mir da nicht den Kopf zerbrechen muss...


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2018)

*Seufz*, die Prüderie nimmt leider immer mehr zu, "schöne" neue Zeit ... 
Wie sehr wünsche ich mir manchmal die wilden 80er und 90er zurück, wo Freiheit, persönlicher Ausdruck, Wildheit und vieles mehr noch en vogue waren.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (5. Mai 2018)

Sehr guter und differenzierter Artikel.
Da kann man es sich nicht leicht machen, wenn man darüber zu entscheiden hat. Zumindest verallgemeinern sie nicht, sondern entscheiden wirklich von Fall zu Fall.
Es sind zwar nur Manga-/Animefiguren, da geht das ganze und es muss einem ja nicht gefallen, aber manche Sachen davon sollten wirklich nur ab 18 sein. Verbieten sollten man es aber nicht einfach so, nur weil man es selber nicht mag.


----------



## Jakkelien (5. Mai 2018)

"Diese Posendarstellungen können Kindern suggerieren, dass es sich dabei um angemessene oder sogar erwünschte Verhaltensweisen für sie handelt - was natürlich nicht der Fall ist! Solche Darstellungen sind - wie Pornographie - Teil einer erwachsenen Sexualität und haben deshalb bei Kindern nichts verloren."

Dem kann ich nicht folgen. Dann wertet die USK das Spiel eben als ab 18er-Titel.
Das ist etwas anderes als die Einstufung gleich ganz zu verweigern.

Mmh... schwieriges Thema. Minderjährige sind die Regel in Animes. Sexuelle Anspielungen (leider) auch. Sex sells eben. Daher ist es heute nahezu unmöglich einen Anime zu finden, der auf derlei Anspielungen verzichtet.
Das dieser Trend auch auf die Spiele überschwengt, ist da nur logisch.
Das dieser Trend außerhalb der Anime-Szene unbekannt ist aber auch. Wer heute zum ersten mal einen Anime schaut, wird wohl kaum glauben was dort ganz beiläufig abläuft. Und wenn man jemanden bombastische Animes wie "Made in Abyss" empfehlen würde, wo eine Beziehung zwischen Protagonisten dargestellt wird, die maximal wie 6-8 jährige Kinder aussehen, ist die Unverständnis... verständlich.
Bleibt man bei "Made in Abyss", findet sich nehmen sexuellen Anspielungen auch explizite Darstellung von Gewalt an Kindern.

Mag merkwürdig klingen aber ich sehe diese Form der Darstellung schon lange nur noch als Kunstform an. Man stumpft einfach ab. So habe ich mich zum Beispiel sehr gewundert als Artikel über die Protagonistin in Nier Automata erschienen. Domina-Look? Strapse? Wovon reden die? Das ist einfach nur ein Anime-Girl mit Augenbinde. Vor diesen Artikeln hatte ich nicht einen Gedanken an ihr sexuallisiertes Aussehen verschwendet, weil ich es überhaupt nicht bemerkt hatte.

So ganz erschließt sich mir der Artikel allerdings nicht. Soll die USK doch ihrer Aufgabe nachgehen und sexualle Inhalte von Jugendlichen fernhalten.
Von Ju-gend-lich-en.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Mai 2018)

Von mir aus soll es doch erotische Anime-Spiele geben. Einen Markt dafür scheint es ja wohl zu geben. Allerdings nicht mit dieser kindlichen Darstellung der Charaktere. Der eine oder andere wird jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen: Das ist einfach der optische Stil, das die Charaktere (auch junge Erwachsene) einfach kindlich dargestellt werden. Mag so sein. Nur finde ich, dass man so einen Stil nicht mit erotischen Inhalten kombinieren sollte. Das ist einfach unangemessen, egal ob das Spiel ab 18 ist oder nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> *Seufz*, die Prüderie nimmt leider immer mehr zu, "schöne" neue Zeit ...
> Wie sehr wünsche ich mir manchmal die wilden 80er und 90er zurück, wo Freiheit, persönlicher Ausdruck, Wildheit und vieles mehr noch en vogue waren.



so ein quatsch. 
sexualisierte darstellungen von kindern bzw offensichtlich minderjährigen waren damals genauso "angesagt" oder gar gesellschaftlich akzeptiert wie in der angeblich so prüden neuzeit - nämlich gar nicht!

erinnerst du dich vielleicht an den fmv-klassiker night trap? das lachhafte pseudo-erotik-spielchen sorgte in den angeblich so freizügigen 90igern noch für einen handfesten skandal.


----------



## Orzhov (5. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> "Diese Posendarstellungen können Kindern suggerieren, dass es sich dabei um angemessene oder sogar erwünschte Verhaltensweisen für sie handelt - was natürlich nicht der Fall ist! Solche Darstellungen sind - wie Pornographie - Teil einer erwachsenen Sexualität und haben deshalb bei Kindern nichts verloren."
> 
> Dem kann ich nicht folgen. Dann wertet die USK das Spiel eben als ab 18er-Titel.
> Das ist etwas anderes als die Einstufung gleich ganz zu verweigern.
> ...



Keine Ahnung was du dir so reinziehst, will ich auch nicht wissen, aber es gibt mehr als genug Animes ohne sexualisierte Minderjährige.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du dir so reinziehst, will ich auch nicht wissen, aber es gibt mehr als genug Animes ohne sexualisierte Minderjährige.



Ich habe mir Made in Abyss genau aus dem Grund nicht angesehen, sie gilt ja als eine der besten Anime-Serien im vergangenen Jahr die wirklich toll gezeichnet ist und eine spannende Handlung hat (Erforschung von unterirdischen Höhlen und geheimen Artefakten) aber die "Warnungen", dass die "Kinder" sich da doch sehr "erwachsen" bzw. sexualisiert verhalten hat mich ein wenig abgeschreckt, einfach weil das, anders als in normalen Animes, wo es wenigstens meist Jugendliche sind, doch auch selbst mir ein wenig zu weit geht bzw. weil es hier auch irgendwie nicht zur Handlung passen will.



Bonkic schrieb:


> so ein quatsch.
> sexualisierte darstellungen von kindern bzw offensichtlich minderjährigen waren damals genauso "angesagt" oder gar gesellschaftlich akzeptiert wie in der angeblich so prüden neuzeit - nämlich gar nicht!


Das stimmt so nicht. Damals hat man sich über solche Sachen viel weniger aufgeregt. Man denke nur mal an die ganzen Soft-Erotik-Klassiker der 70er und 80er mit minderjährigen Darstellerinnen wie Brooke Shields oder Anja Schüte. So etwas wäre heute nicht mehr möglich. 
Zugegeben das kinderpornografische Ursprungs-Cover vom Scorpions Album Virgin Killer wurde dann auch hier schnell ersetzt. 

Auch gab es auch damals schon diese Art Anime. Der Ursprung etwa der "Magical Girls"-Serien, lange vor Sailor Moon, war 1973 Cutie Honey und deren Verwandlungszene war schon damals sehr freizügig. Genau genommen folgte darauf eine ganze Generation an Animes mit "Brustphysik", erst als die dann von Spielen wie Dead or Alive adaptiert wurde, wurde sich dann plötzlich darüber aufgeregt.

Zugegeben, man musste damals schon in sehr großen Videotheken schauen um eine (englischsprache) vernünftige Anime-Ecke zu finden, im Fernsehen kamen die freizügigen Animes erst spät mit den Privatsendern und auch da dann oft ein wenig geschnitten.



> erinnerst du dich vielleicht an den fmv-klassiker night trap? das lachhafte pseudo-erotik-spielchen sorgte in den angeblich so freizügigen 90igern noch für einen handfesten skandal.


Skandal? Nun übertreibe mal nicht. damals gab es keine Sozialen Medien und in den Zeitschriften und Spieleforen wurde eigentlich ziemlich locker drüber gesprochen und außerhalb der Spiele-Szene kannte das keiner.


----------



## Jakkelien (5. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du dir so reinziehst, will ich auch nicht wissen


Zu spät. "Made in Abyss" hatte ich bereits genannt. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Made in Abyss genau aus dem Grund nicht angesehen, sie gilt ja als eine der besten Anime-Serien im vergangenen Jahr die wirklich toll gezeichnet ist und eine spannende Handlung hat (Erforschung von unterirdischen Höhlen und geheimen Artefakten) aber die "Warnungen", dass die "Kinder" sich da doch sehr "erwachsen" bzw. sexualisiert verhalten hat mich ein wenig abgeschreckt, einfach weil das, anders als in normalen Animes, wo es wenigstens meist Jugendliche sind, doch auch selbst mir ein wenig zu weit geht bzw. weil es hier auch irgendwie nicht zur Handlung passen will.


Die Warnung ist übertrieben.
Denn sexuelle Anspielungen sind nur schwach vetreten und meist Comedyelement. Der Roboterjunge erwacht zum ersten mal, hört das er konstruiert wurde und untersucht sich selbst. Dabei blickt er kurz nach unten und sagt (so ähnlich) "Was? Das hat sie mir auch gegeben?". Peinliches Gesicht und Schnitt. Die paar sexuellen Anspielungen sind da für den heutigen Standard fast schon zu wenig^^

Made in Abyss konzentriert sich viel eher auf Kontraste zwischen heiler Welt und absolutes Grauen.
Da würde ich mir eher Sorgen machen das er zu brutal und verstörend für Jugendliche ist.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Mai 2018)

Ich habs ja schon immer gesagt, diese elektronischen Spiele verderben unsere Jugend. Erst Mord und Totschlag und jetzt wird da auch noch GEFICKT, Skandal!!!


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du dir so reinziehst, will ich auch nicht wissen, aber es gibt mehr als genug Animes ohne sexualisierte Minderjährige.


Plakativ könnte man jetzt antworten:
_Keine Ahnung was du dir so reinziehst, will ich auch nicht wissen, aber es gibt mehr als genug Computerspiele ohne übertriebene Gewaltdarstellungen/sexualisiert dargestellte Charaktere/simpelste "Selbstjustiz aus Rache-Gründen ist eine gute Sache"-Moral._ 

Es ist halt das alte Thema: Was darf Kunst und was nicht? Was darf der erwachsene, mündige Mensch konsumieren und wo soll bitte Schluß sein? und warum?

In diesem Themenkomplex stellt sich auch die Frage: Darf es eigentlich Zeichentrick/CGI-Kinderporno geben oder nicht? 
Schließlich ist der Faktor, daß reale Kinder bei der Herstellung zu Schaden kommen, hier nicht gegeben. Es gibt also eigentlich lediglich die Fragen, ob und wie man Kinder davon fernhält und ob wir als offene Gesellschaft mit auf dem Papier vorhandener Meinungsfreiheit damit überhaupt Probleme haben sollten.

Für mich, der seit jeher für die maximale Meinungsfreiheit plädiert, die lediglich bei Beleidigungen, Lügen, Volksverhetzungen, Rufmord und Aufruf zu Straftaten ihre Grenzen hat, gibt es da nur eine mögliche Antwort.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> *Seufz*, die Prüderie nimmt leider immer mehr zu, "schöne" neue Zeit ...
> Wie sehr wünsche ich mir manchmal die wilden 80er und 90er zurück, wo Freiheit, persönlicher Ausdruck, Wildheit und vieles mehr noch en vogue waren.



Das hat mit Prüderie nichts zu tun. ^^ Die sexualisierte Darstellung Minderjähriger, auch wenn diese virtuell/gezeichnet sind, ist zumindest definitiv fragwürdig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Skandal? Nun übertreibe mal nicht. damals gab es keine Sozialen Medien und in den Zeitschriften und Spieleforen wurde eigentlich ziemlich locker drüber gesprochen und außerhalb der Spiele-Szene kannte das keiner.


Wenn ich ehrlich hab ich bis gerade eben noch nie von diesem "Night Trap" gehört, und ich spiele locker über 30 Jahre Video-/Computer-Spiele (angefangen mit dem C64).


----------



## BeowulfUnwahn (5. Mai 2018)

Der Artikel ist leider mal wieder etwas kurzsichtig und billig argumentiert. 
Jugendschutz? Ja, definitiv. Zensur allgemein? Nein, auf garkeinen Fall! 

Die Darstellung wird moralisch in Frage gestellt, und dann mit "nicht für Kinder geeignet" argumentiert. Das is nen trick der gerne verwendet wird, wenn es um Verbote geht... 

Und das ist generell das Problem. Dass man versucht ne ehrliche Debatte zu umgehen, und stattdessen an den "common sense" appelliert. Man muss einem Erwachsenen(!) zutrauen, dass er Fiktion von Realität trennen kann (genauso wie haufenweise andere Dinge, erwachsen sein heißt nunmal Verantwortung übernehmen), alles andere ist absurd und weltfremd. 

Man kann Sachen verbieten, aber keine Gedanken, die sind da, das ist Fakt, und die lassen sich nicht immer mit gesellschaftlichen Normen vereinbaren. Und es wird immer Leute geben, die diese Fantasien teilen, in welcher Form auch immer. Dort (generell) zu zensieren is dementsprechend langfristig keine Option (davon, dass es immer gefährlich ist, mal abgesehen). Deswegen gibt es Meinungsfreiheit. Und Debatte. Wenn man ne Problematik sieht, muss man sensibilisieren und Aufklärung betreiben(!), schlechtem Einfluss auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene entgegen wirken, OHNE die Meinungsfreiheit einzuschränken. 

Stattdessen heißt es "aber das geht doch nicht (denkt an die kinder)!", und das thema wird tabooisiert und ganz selbstverständlich Zensur gefordert. 
Man hat seine subjektiven moralischen Ansichten durchgesetzt, wer sich beschwert gehört zu den bösen. 
Eventuelle Problematiken bestehen aber immernoch, weil man nicht zielführend argumentiert hat, sondern selbstgefällig. Is aber zufrieden. Und es wird signalisiert, dass man keine Argumente braucht, sondern nur ne Meinung die verbreitet ist. 
Und da hab ich dann das Bedürfnis aus Prinzip auf der anderen Seite zu argumentieren. :/

Allerdings muss ich anmerken, der Artikel geht noch halbwegs in Ordnung... Es geht ja eigentlich(!) auch um den Jugendschutz, welcher auch enorm wichtig ist, nur impliziert das Fazit wieder "das dargestellte ist moralisch fragwürdig, das geht ja mal wirklich nicht, auch für Erwachsene", was bullshit is. 

Kunst darf fragwürdig sein, ein mündiger Mensch darf sich mit fragwürdigen Gedanken beschäftigen!




Worrel schrieb:


> Für mich, der seit jeher für die maximale Meinungsfreiheit plädiert, die lediglich bei Beleidigungen, Lügen, Volksverhetzungen, Rufmord und Aufruf zu Straftaten ihre Grenzen hat, gibt es da nur eine mögliche Antwort.



^ this


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich hab ich bis gerade eben noch nie von diesem "Night Trap" gehört, und ich spiele locker über 30 Jahre Video-/Computer-Spiele (angefangen mit dem C64).



dito.


----------



## Orzhov (5. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Plakativ könnte man jetzt antworten:
> _Keine Ahnung was du dir so reinziehst, will ich auch nicht wissen, aber es gibt mehr als genug Computerspiele ohne übertriebene Gewaltdarstellungen/sexualisiert dargestellte Charaktere/simpelste "Selbstjustiz aus Rache-Gründen ist eine gute Sache"-Moral._
> 
> Es ist halt das alte Thema: Was darf Kunst und was nicht? Was darf der erwachsene, mündige Mensch konsumieren und wo soll bitte Schluß sein? und warum?
> ...



Das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit impliziert, insofern ich es verstehe, kein Recht auf eine positive Reaktion. Ich will mich auch gar nicht darin einmischen was mündige Menschen so konsumieren und was nicht, nur möchte ich es in ausgewählten Fällen einfach nicht wissen.

Ich sehe da aber auch ein gewisses Paradoxon. Du plädierst für eine maximale Meinungsfreiheit mit fest definierten Grenzen.


----------



## 1xok (5. Mai 2018)

Zur Auflockerung mal ein paar Zahlen und Fakten. Der Tatbestand des Missbrauchs wird allgemeiner als  sexuelle Gewalt gegen Kinder und Jugendliche bezeichnet. Man schätzt, dass in Deutschland ca. eine Millionen Minderjährige von sexueller Gewalt betroffen sind. Dabei kommen drei Viertel der Täter aus dem Familien und Bekanntenkreis. Es ist vernünftig anzunehmen, dass die Dunkelziffer noch höher ausfällt, da Täter, die nicht zum familiären Umfeld gehören, eher angezeigt werden. Ein großer Teil der von Fremden begangenen Straftaten in diesem Bereich sind zudem minderschwere Vergehen wie Exhibitionismus, die ebenfalls in die Statistik mit eingehen. "Bei einer durchschnittlichen Schülerzahl von 20 bedeutet dies, dass es in jeder Klasse mindestens ein bis zwei Kinder gibt, die von sexueller Gewalt betroffen sind." Vgl.:

https://www.aufarbeitungskommission.../PM_3101Zahlen-und-Fakten_sexuelle-Gewalt.pdf

Rein statistisch ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Mitarbeiter der USK davon direkt oder indirekt betroffen sind. Es ist ähnlich wie mit dem Alkoholproblem in unserer Gesellschaft.  Spätestens in der weitläufigeren Verwandtschaft  kennt jeder einen Säufer. Nur ist Alkohol eben  mit keinem Tabu belegt und ein Alkoholabhängiger schadet vor allem sich selbst. Fürs Saufen kommt man auch nicht ins Gefängnis. Missbrauch ist dagegen eine ganz andere Kategorie. Es ist dann vielleicht angenehmer lange Diskussionen zu Gal Gun 2 zu führen. Ein Spiel, das in keinem anderen Land für Aufsehen sorgt. Die Akteurinnen dieses Spiels sind ja auch keine Kinder mehr. Auch in Deutschland gilt ab 14 das Recht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung. Und einem Pixelmädchen  die virtuellen Kleider vom virtuellen Leib zu reißen, kann man wohl kaum ernsthaft in die Nähe zu realem Missbrauch bringen. Es wäre natürlich interessant zu  wissen, ob es in einem Land wie Deutschland, mit seinen besonderen Regeln, tatsächlich weniger Missbrauchsopfer gibt als zum Beispiel in Japan. Leider geben die offiziellen Zahlen wenig her. In die gehen in Deutschland nur die polizeilich erfassten Fälle ein.   

Ich habe heute mal wieder den ganzen Tag mit CSGO verbracht. Ich hatte kein einziges Match, wo nicht mindestens ein Spieler (von fünf) den Stimmbruch noch deutlich vor sich hatte. Der Rest war dann zumeist im Stimmbruch. Ich hätte lieber mit Erwachsenen gespielt. Alleine schon, weil diese nicht die ganze Zeit herumschreien und vielleicht neben CSGO auch noch andere Hobbies haben.  Aber da sind nur Kinder. Niemand interessiert sich halt für die Einstufungen von USK, PEGI oder sonst wem. Unsere Medienwächter könnten sich genauso gut einen Besen nehmen und den Wald  fegen. 

Falls ich irgendwann Lust verspüre dieses GG2 zu spielen, dann tue ich es einfach. Es wird einem ja durch solche Artikel regelrecht aufgenötigt. Zu GG2 ist in der PC-Games schon mehr Text erschienen als zu so machen AAA-Titel. Man wird neugierig. Die USK erreicht mal wieder das exakte Gegenteil. Werden die vielleicht heimlich aus Japan gesponsert? Im übrigen hätte mich so ein Spiel mit 13 weit aus mehr angesprochen als heute. Vielleicht sollte die USK noch eine Einstufung "bis 16" einführen. Das würde doch auch eher der Zielgruppe entsprechen, die die USK damit treffen will. Sie glaubt ja offenbar, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass die ganzen Pädos sich jetzt auf GG2 stürzen. Oder Jugendliche durch den Konsum von GG2 dann später zu Pädos werden? Ja, was will die USK eigentlich erreichen?


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit impliziert, insofern ich es verstehe, kein Recht auf eine positive Reaktion.


Stimmt. Und an welcher Stelle meines Postings wird dieser Sachverhalt relevant?



> Ich sehe da aber auch ein gewisses Paradoxon. Du plädierst für eine maximale Meinungsfreiheit mit fest definierten Grenzen.


Ein Paradoxon wäre es, wenn ich gleichzeitig möglichst viele feste Grenzen fordern würde. Quasi als Pendant zum "Minimax-Prinzip", das den größtmöglichen Gewinn bei minimalem Einsatz errechnen will. (Was schlicht nicht geht, da man eine feste Bezugsgröße für ein entsprechendesMinimum bzw Maximum braucht).

Das tue ich aber nicht. Ich sage nur: maximale Meinungsfreiheit! Innerhalb dieser abgesteckter Grenzen. Die auch gerne ausufernder sein dürfen als bisher gesetzlich festgelegt.


----------



## BeowulfUnwahn (5. Mai 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Und einem Pixelmädchen  die virtuellen Kleider vom virtuellen Leib zu reißen, kann man wohl kaum ernsthaft in die Nähe zu realem Kindesmissbrauch bringen. Es wäre natürlich interessant zu  wissen, ob es in einem Land wie Deutschland, mit seinen besonderen Regeln, tatsächlich weniger Missbrauchsopfer gibt als zum Beispiel in Japan. Leider geben die offiziellen Zahlen wenig her.



Genau darum geht es eigentlich. Und ja, handfestes findet man da leider nur wenig... Besonders was Statistiken angeht. Psychologisch sind aber Tendenzen zu erkennen, und es scheint so, dass der Effekt der Kompensation stärkeren Einfluss hat, als der Effekt der Verrohung. Bei Gewalt ist das inzwischen ja größtenteils Konsens, speziell bei Videospielen. Bei Erotik bisher weniger.

Pacific Center for Sex and Society - Pornography, Rape and Sex Crimes in Japan

https://www.springer.com/about+springer/media/springer+select?SGWID=0-11001-6-1042321-0


----------



## Orzhov (5. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und an welcher Stelle meines Postings wird dieser Sachverhalt relevant?
> 
> 
> Ein Paradoxon wäre es, wenn ich gleichzeitig möglichst viele feste Grenzen fordern würde. Quasi als Pendant zum "Minimax-Prinzip", das den größtmöglichen Gewinn bei minimalem Einsatz errechnen will. (Was schlicht nicht geht, da man eine feste Bezugsgröße für ein entsprechendesMinimum bzw Maximum braucht).
> ...



Es ist dafür relevant was Kunst "darf" und was nicht.

Für mich kann eine wirkliche Meinungsfreiheit nur ohne Grenzen existieren dafür was Leute sagen dürfen und was nicht. Selbst wenn es für die betreffende Person negative Konsequenzen hat.


----------



## CyrionX (5. Mai 2018)

@BeowulfUnwahn 


vorneweg, der Springerlink geht (bei mir ) nicht.
die Statistik habe ich nur grob überflogen, sie kommt jedoch zu dem Schluss, dass sich gerade das Gegenteil der Hypothese aufzeigte, nämlich Verrohung der älteren, mit abnehmender Belästigung etc der jüngeren Population



> Genau darum geht es eigentlich. Und ja, handfestes findet man da leider  nur wenig... Besonders was Statistiken angeht. Psychologisch sind aber  Tendenzen zu erkennen,


=> Also wenn es (fast) keine Statistiken dazu gibt, dann auch keine psychologisch anerkannten Tendenzen, das eine schließt das andere aus.
 Alles andere sind höchstens angestellte Vermutungen, denen eine weitere Überprüfung angeraten wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein ernsthafter Psychologe sich so eine Vermutung auf die Stirn schreiben würde, für das es keine empirischen, ( und bestenfalls reproduzierten) Belege gibt



> und es scheint so, dass der Effekt der  Kompensation stärkeren Einfluss hat, als der Effekt der Verrohung. Bei  Gewalt ist das inzwischen ja größtenteils Konsens, speziell bei  Videospielen. Bei Erotik bisher weniger.


1. Was meinst du genau mit Kompensation, das ist keine Kritik, ich kann dir nur nicht ganz folgen. 
2.Konsens ist auch be Gewalt in Videospielen nicht gegeben. Eine Studie führt Ergebnisse mit gesteigerter Agression voran, die andere verneint dies völlig. Da steht der Wahrheit letzter Schluss noch offen, und m.M.n ist das auch sehr stark Personenabhängig, wie stark sich jemand davon beeinflussen lässt.
(nicht dadurch, dass man sagt "ach was, das macht mir nix" sondern eher durch schon vorhandene, starke moralische Prinzipien als Gegengewicht.)
3. Im Gegensatz dazu sind einige Auswirkungen von P****s auf Jugendliche schon gut bekannt, siehe z,.B: Po**o-Sucht und Desensibilisierung. Im Film DonJon mit "Joseph Gordon-Levitt." wird das super portraitiert (echt cooler Film  )

 @1xok
Das Problem wird eher in der Vorspielung scheinbar normaler Aktionen gesehen, für die einige Heranwachsende noch keine Gegendarstellung besitzen. 
 Leider lassen viele Eltern die Erzeihung unglaublich schleifen,  teils auch mangels eigener Erziehung. So ein Vakuum lässt sich dann eben viel  leichter durch verharmlosende Medien füllen (Verharmlosen im Sinne von = keine Konsequenz zu befürchten)
Bei Verletzender/tödlicher Gewalt ist das schon klarer. Töten> böse> Knast/Selbst draufgehen
Aber jemandem auf den Arsch klatschen und die Hose runterziehen? Macht man bei den (anderen) Jungs doch auch (war gang und Gäbe in der Grundschule und danach), da ist der Sprung nicht mehr weit weg, besonders nicht wenn die weiblichen Jugendlichen das auch noch als "gegeben" halten oder einfach resignieren.


----------



## cht47 (5. Mai 2018)

Auf der Welt gibt es viele Dinge die zu Recht verboten und moralisch zutiefst verwerflich sind. Dabei fängt die Top 10 wohl bei Mord an. Irgendwo danach kommt dann Missbrauch. 

Es ist heutzutage völlig Normal rund um die Uhr Gewalt und Tote zu sehen (Fernsehen). Ich kann auch in GTA ins Auto steigen und Pixelmenschen am Strand überfahren, mit Raketenwerfern beschießen oder einfach eine Axt in den Kopf hauen, mit Benzin übergießen und anzünden... ja auch das Spielen Kinder und irgendwie scheint das alltäglich zu sein und "normal".. dabei sprechen wir hier von der "Totsünde" Nummer 1).

Jetzt gibt es auf der anderen Seite sowas wie Loli Spiele und darüber regt sich die Westliche Zivilisation seit Jahren auf..  

Wenn wir Mord in Fernsehen und Spielen differenzieren können (und natürlich auch sollten) warum wird zur Hölle immer wieder realer Missbrauch an Kindern mit Computerspielen/Hentai in Verbindung gebracht und Zensur gefordert/verhängt.

Menschen töten böse, Missbrauch böse -> muss hart bestraft werden.

Pixelmenschen/Schauspieler töten -> normal, Kunstform

Pixelmädchen mit großen Alienaugen -> muss bestraft werden

Wer findet den Fehler in der Logik... 

Wer jetzt mit dem Argument kommt das Menschen durch solche Spiele motiviert werden sowas auch real zu tun, sind wir wieder bei der Debatte mit Killerspielen.


----------



## amoty (5. Mai 2018)

Japan ist ein Inselvolk, hat eine der Xenophobsten und die älteste Bevölkerung Weltweit. und soviel ich weiß sogar die höchste Suizidrate.

Deswegen ist es unsinnig hier mit mitteleuropäischen standarts zu Messen, oder es auch nur zu versuchen. Also danke nochmal an die "weebs" die diesen hochseriösen und bereicherndern Artikel geschrieben haben. Ich bin unschlüssig wen ihr damit ansprechen wollt. Pc gamer sind es nicht...


----------



## Desotho (5. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Pc gamer sind es nicht...


Na gut dass es sowas wie Gun Gale nicht für PC gibt.


----------



## amoty (5. Mai 2018)

Die Prämisse ist das es sowieso produziert würde. Jemand der Software für allerlei Perverse entwickelt hat entsprechend wohl eher weniger moralische Skrupel diese ohne Mehraufwand auch den wstlichen Perversen anzubieten...


----------



## Desotho (5. Mai 2018)

Und jeder Shooter ist eine Software für Mörder?


----------



## amoty (5. Mai 2018)

Daruf gehe ich gar nicht ein weil mir der Vergleich zu dumm ist.

Es ist Software für Perverse  Und wenn du sowas spielst macht dich das potenziell zu einem ekelhaften Perversen. "Weeb" reimt sich nicht umsonst auf "Creep".

Das tut mir jetzt aufrichtig Leid


----------



## 1xok (5. Mai 2018)

CyrionX3 schrieb:


> @BeowulfUnwahn
> 1. Was meinst du genau mit Kompensation, das ist keine Kritik, ich kann dir nur nicht ganz folgen.



Dass pädophil veranlagte Personen pornographisches Material als Ersatz oder Ausgleich benutzen. Dazu gibt es empirische Untersuchungen. Siehe die verlinkte Studie "Pacific Center for Sex and Society - Pornography, Rape and Sex Crimes in Japan".

Der Springer-Link funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. 



> 3. Im Gegensatz dazu sind einige Auswirkungen von P****s auf Jugendliche schon gut bekannt, siehe z,.B: Po**o-Sucht und Desensibilisierung. Im Film DonJon mit "Joseph Gordon-Levitt." wird das super portraitiert (echt cooler Film  )



Anderes Thema. Es ging Beowulf ja um die Auswirkungen auf vornehmlich erwachsene Personen. Und das besagte Spiel erhält ja schlicht gar keine USK, also auch nicht ab 18. Und was hat GG2 mit Pornographie zu tun? Alles, was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe, ist sehr weit von Pornographie entfernt. Gegen die alten Schulmädchenreport-Filme  wirkt es geradezu keusch. Die haben seltsamerweise ihre Alterseinstufung. Es ist doch eine bigotte Veranstaltung. Hier geht es einmal mehr darum, dass Leute bei der USK ihrem persönlichen Geschmack und Weltbild Ausdruck verleihen. Bei Computerspielen können halt auch die USKler ihre Idiosynkrasien ausleben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

BeowulfUnwahn schrieb:


> Die Darstellung wird moralisch in Frage gestellt, und dann mit "nicht für Kinder geeignet" argumentiert. Das is nen trick der gerne verwendet wird, wenn es um Verbote geht...
> 
> Und das ist generell das Problem. Dass man versucht ne ehrliche Debatte zu umgehen, und stattdessen an den "common sense" appelliert. Man muss einem Erwachsenen(!) zutrauen, dass er Fiktion von Realität trennen kann (genauso wie haufenweise andere Dinge, erwachsen sein heißt nunmal Verantwortung übernehmen), alles andere ist absurd und weltfremd.


Beim Jugendschutz geht es nicht darum, einen mündigen (erwachsenen) Menschen zu bevormunden. Wer sich als Erwachsener bevormundet fühlt, steckt, glaub ich, selbst noch in der Pupertät fest.  Ein indiziertes Spiel lässt sich von einem Erwachsenen nach wie vor ohne weiteres erwerben, wenn er möchte. Das fällt ihm aufgrund seiner vollen Geschäftsfähigkeit deutlich leichter, als einem Jugendlichen, der eben noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig ist.  Aber der Erwerb und der Besitz eines indizierten Spiels ist legal. Und Spiele, die nach dem StGB verboten werden, sind heutzutage absolute Ausnahmen und sicher nicht ohne Grund verboten. 



BeowulfUnwahn schrieb:


> Man kann Sachen verbieten, aber keine Gedanken, die sind da, das ist Fakt, und die lassen sich nicht immer mit gesellschaftlichen Normen vereinbaren. Und es wird immer Leute geben, die diese Fantasien teilen, in welcher Form auch immer. Dort (generell) zu zensieren is dementsprechend langfristig keine Option (davon, dass es immer gefährlich ist, mal abgesehen). Deswegen gibt es Meinungsfreiheit. Und Debatte. Wenn man ne Problematik sieht, muss man sensibilisieren und Aufklärung betreiben(!), schlechtem Einfluss auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene entgegen wirken, OHNE die Meinungsfreiheit einzuschränken.


An der Stelle stellen sich mir gleich zwei Fragen: 
1. Dass man Gedanken nicht verbieten kann, rechtfertigt also die Verbreitung eines so obszönen Unfugs, in dem Minderjährige sexualisiert oder in mehr oder weniger expliziten Sexszenen dargestellt werden? 
2. Was hat das überhaupt mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun? Welche Meinung würden denn die Entwickler eines solchen Spiels vertreten? Bzw. welches Statement wollen sie mit der Darstellung derlei Bullshits abgeben? Dass es okay ist, Kinder in solchen Szenarien auftreten zu lassen? Oder von welcher Meinung reden wir hier? 

Hierbei spielt es auch überhaupt gar keine Rolle, dass die Figuren nur virtuell sind. Es geht um die reine, wenn auch überzogene, eindeutig verharmlosende Darstellung sexueller Inhalte mit eindeutig minderjährigen Charakteren. 



BeowulfUnwahn schrieb:


> Stattdessen heißt es "aber das geht doch nicht (denkt an die kinder)!", und das thema wird tabooisiert und ganz selbstverständlich Zensur gefordert.
> Man hat seine subjektiven moralischen Ansichten durchgesetzt, wer sich beschwert gehört zu den bösen.
> Eventuelle Problematiken bestehen aber immernoch, weil man nicht zielführend argumentiert hat, sondern selbstgefällig. Is aber zufrieden. Und es wird signalisiert, dass man keine Argumente braucht, sondern nur ne Meinung die verbreitet ist.
> Und da hab ich dann das Bedürfnis aus Prinzip auf der anderen Seite zu argumentieren. :/


Ich bin kein Mensch, der sich schnell der Masse anschließt. Aber nur weil eine Meinung unter der Masse verbreitet ist, heißt das nicht automatisch immer, dass sie falsch ist. Das mag oft so sein, aber eben nicht immer. Und einfach nur aus Prinzip dann zu widersprechen...mit anderen Worten: Des Widerspruchs wegen widersprechen...ist doch irgendwie arg...naja. 



BeowulfUnwahn schrieb:


> Kunst darf fragwürdig sein, ein mündiger Mensch darf sich mit fragwürdigen Gedanken beschäftigen!


Absolut korrekt. Kunst darf und soll auch mal fragwürdig sein und provozieren. Und ein Mensch (nicht nur der Erwachsene) darf und soll sich auch mal mit fragwürdigen Gedanken beschäftigen und sich seine Meinung dazu bilden. Bis hierhin gehe ich mit. 

Man kann aber nicht immer jeden noch so obszönen Inhalt mit "Meinungsfreiheit" und "Kunst" rechtfertigen, wenn es um Spiele geht. Natürlich sollen Spiele auch mal Tabuthemen ansprechen. Natürlich dürfen Spiele auch mal unangenehme Szenen und Themen darstellen. The Witcher z.B. stellt das Thema Xenophobie ja ziemlich glaubwürdig dar, allein schon weil man dort selbst einen Hexer spielt, der in Dialogen andauernd aufgrund seines Daseins verspottet oder bedroht wird.  DAS ist künstlerisch wertvoll, weil es eine gut umgesetzte Darstellung eines immernoch aktuellen Themas ist, zu dem sich der Spieler durchaus ernsthafte Gedanken machen kann, unter anderem auch weil er interaktiv mitwirkt und erlebt und damit auch indirekt selbst mit Xenophobie konfrontiert wird. 

Solche im Artikel kritisierten  Erogē-Games sprechen aber keine Tabu-Themen an. Hinter diesen Spielen steht kein Gedanke der Kritik, in welcher Form auch immer. Dahinter steht kein Statement zu irgendeinem Thema oder das Motiv, den Spieler zum nachdenken anzuregen. Oder ist mir der Gedanke hinter solchen Games einfach zu "deep", als dass ich ihn erkenne? 

Anders wäre es, wenn man eine ernsthafte und realistische Darstellung einer sexuellen Nötigung an einer Minderjährigen in einem Spiel wiedergibt,  dessen Stil von vornherein aber schon auf Ernsthaftigkeit getrimmt wäre und die Figuren keine qietschbunten, quiekenden Gestalten sind, sondern authentische, glaubwürdige Charaktere. Das wäre nach wie vor derber Scheiß und absolut kontrovers (und vermutlich würde ich so eine Szene eh überspringen), aber in einem nachvollziehbaren, ernsthaften Kontext zumindest als Statement, als Provokation zum Nachdenken, legitim. Je nachdem, wie man es verpackt. Und damit würde ich "künstlerisch wertvoll" und "Meinungsfreiheit" auch gelten lassen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Es ist dafür relevant was Kunst "darf" und was nicht.
> 
> Für mich kann eine wirkliche Meinungsfreiheit nur ohne Grenzen existieren dafür was Leute sagen dürfen und was nicht. Selbst wenn es für die betreffende Person negative Konsequenzen hat.


"Wollt ihr die totale Meinungsfreiheit?" 

Das ist - _genauso wie Reinformen von politischen Konzepten wie zB dem Sozialismus oder der Demokratie _- nicht wirklichkeitstauglich. Es wird immer irgendwelche Kompromisse geben, es sei denn, man errichtet ein Regime, das entsprechende Vorgaben gnadenlos durchdrückt.
Und ich finde es durchaus richtig, daß es _gewisse_ Grenzen gibt, so daß nicht zB die Konkurrenzfirma völlig ungestraft kontinuierlich behaupten kann, daß deine Produkte aus Sperrmüllresten bestehen und mit Holzwürmern und Küchenschaben verseucht seien - solange das nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Wollt ihr die totale Meinungsfreiheit?"
> 
> Das ist - _genauso wie Reinformen von politischen Konzepten wie zB dem Sozialismus oder der Demokratie _- nicht wirklichkeitstauglich. Es wird immer irgendwelche Kompromisse geben, es sei denn, man errichtet ein Regime, das entsprechende Vorgaben gnadenlos durchdrückt.
> Und ich finde es durchaus richtig, daß es _gewisse_ Grenzen gibt, so daß nicht zB die Konkurrenzfirma völlig ungestraft kontinuierlich behaupten kann, daß deine Produkte aus Sperrmüllresten bestehen und mit Holzwürmern und Küchenschaben verseucht seien - solange das nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.



Hey, nichts gegen mein Gebrauchtmöbel- und Angelköderimperium! 

Meinungsfreiheit braucht, meines Erachtens nach, keine Kompromisse, da niemand immun gegen die möglichen Konsequenzen einer Meinungsäußerung ist.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit braucht, meines Erachtens nach, keine Kompromisse, da niemand immun gegen die möglichen Konsequenzen einer Meinungsäußerung ist.


Das ist doch gerade ein Grund *für *Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit. 
Man nehme einfach mal ein Mobbingopfer, das dem psychischen Druck des Mobbings nicht gewachsen ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit braucht, meines Erachtens nach, keine Kompromisse, da niemand immun gegen die möglichen Konsequenzen einer Meinungsäußerung ist.


Aber ohne Kompromisse, bzw. Grenzen kann keine Gesellschaft funktionieren.  Die Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit liegen da, wo andere psychischen oder auch physischen Schaden erleiden. 

Natürlich ist das auch immer subjektiv zu bewerten, abhängig von der Situation und der Art der Äußerung. Wenn mir mein bester Freund sagen würde "Ey, du hast dich jetzt gerade wie das derbste A-Loch ever verhalten. Geht gar nicht.", dann werte ich das als Kritik unter Freunden und nicht als Beleidigung. Wenn mich jemand fremdes, z.B. hier aus dem Forum, als A-Loch betitelt, kann man allerdings schon davon ausgehen, dass ich da alles andere als positiv reagiere und so eine Äußerung wäre ganz bestimmt nicht durch das Recht auf freier Meinungsäußerung gedeckt.  

Auf der anderen Seite hat aber auch JEDER das Recht, selbst zu entscheiden, eine Meinungsäußerung individuell zu bewerten und damit umzugehen. Jeder hat auch das Recht, selbst zu entscheiden, sich Meinungsäußerung X und Y anzuhören oder eben nicht. Grundsätzlich würde *zum Beispiel* deine Meinungsfreiheit keinesfalls beschnitten, wenn ich dir im Anschluss klar machen würde, dass ich davon nichts wissen will und du deinen Kram woanders ablassen kannst. Ebenso wird deine Meinungsfreiheit nicht beschnitten, wenn PCGames.de beschließen würde, Posts von dir zu löschen, weil sie irgendwie nicht mit den "Hausregeln" vereinbar sind. Deine Meinung kannst du ja woanders immernoch ablassen. 

Nicht nur man selbst hat Rechte. Auch andere haben Rechte. Sollte man nicht vergessen. Des einen Recht ist des anderen Pflicht.

Und da das auch ziemlich kompliziert werden kann, ist es im deutschen Recht und in der Gesellschaft (zum Glück) doch relativ klar definiert, was eine Beleidigung, was Volksverhetzung, was Entwürdigung usw. ist. Also Dinge, die nicht durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sind.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade ein Grund *für *Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit.
> Man nehme einfach mal ein Mobbingopfer, das dem psychischen Druck des Mobbings nicht gewachsen ist.



Also ist in deinem Beispiel Mobbing durchgehend eine Form der Meinungsäußerung?


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also ist in deinem Beispiel Mobbing durchgehend eine Form der Meinungsäußerung?


Du solltest deinen Satz 
_"Meinungsfreiheit braucht, meines Erachtens nach, keine Kompromisse, da niemand immun gegen die möglichen Konsequenzen einer Meinungsäußerung ist."_
vielleicht nochmal erläutern.

Denn Depressionen etc beim Mobbing Opfer sind ja durchaus Konsequenzen aus einer absoluten Meinungsfreiheit. 
Und wenn Mobbing keine Meinungsäußerung ist, dann hast du Mobbingopfer ja einfach komplett ausgeblendet bei deiner Forderung nach absoluter Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also ist in deinem Beispiel Mobbing durchgehend eine Form der Meinungsäußerung?


Ich mische mich da zwar gerade ein und die Frage ist nicht an mich gestellt, aber ja. Mobbing ist eine (wenn auch absurde und strafrechtlich relevante) Form der Meinungsäußerung. Eine Äußerung muss ja auch nicht immer rein verbal geschehen. Und eine Äußerung kann auch verletzend sein. 

Und das Beispiel Mobbing ist daher auch gut, um zu verdeutlichen, dass Meinungsfreiheit eben auch Grenzen hat und Grenzen braucht.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du solltest deinen Satz
> _"Meinungsfreiheit braucht, meines Erachtens nach, keine Kompromisse, da niemand immun gegen die möglichen Konsequenzen einer Meinungsäußerung ist."_
> vielleicht nochmal erläutern.
> 
> ...





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich mische mich da zwar gerade ein und die Frage ist nicht an mich gestellt, aber ja. Mobbing ist eine (wenn auch absurde und strafrechtlich relevante) Form der Meinungsäußerung. Eine Äußerung muss ja auch nicht immer rein verbal geschehen. Und eine Äußerung kann auch verletzend sein.
> 
> Und das Beispiel Mobbing ist daher auch gut, um zu verdeutlichen, dass Meinungsfreiheit eben auch Grenzen hat und Grenzen braucht.



Darfst dich gerne mit einklinken.

Sofern man das Beispiel mit dem Mobbing weiterdenkt kann man auch sagen das Diebstahl eine Form der Meinungsäußerung ist, da ich z.B. finde das Worrels Smartphone in meiner Hand viel schöner aussieht. Was jedoch nichts daran ändert das diese Form der Meinungsäußerung dann auch eine Straftat ist.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sofern man das Beispiel mit dem Mobbing weiterdenkt kann man auch sagen das Diebstahl eine Form der Meinungsäußerung ist, da ich z.B. finde das Worrels Smartphone in meiner Hand viel schöner aussieht. Was jedoch nichts daran ändert das diese Form der Meinungsäußerung dann auch eine Straftat ist.


Ja, aber dann hat Meinungsfreiheit doch ihre Grenzen, da ich eben die Meinung _"<Person X> ist ein Lügner und gehört gesteinigt" _nicht mehr frei äußern darf.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sofern man das Beispiel mit dem Mobbing weiterdenkt kann man auch sagen das Diebstahl eine Form der Meinungsäußerung ist, da ich z.B. finde das Worrels Smartphone in meiner Hand viel schöner aussieht. Was jedoch nichts daran ändert das diese Form der Meinungsäußerung dann auch eine Straftat ist.



Ebenso, wie es eine strafrechtlich relevante Form der Äußerung ist, jemanden zu vermöbeln oder zu beleidigen, nur weil ich ihn nicht leiden kann. Ebenso ist es strafrechtlich relevant, sich entwürdigend über Ausländer zu äußern oder über Frauen. 


Aber um mal zurück zum Artikel zu kommen: 
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__184b.html
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__184c.html

In den Paragraphen 184b und 184c StGB ist von "Schriften" die Rede, wobei der Begriff sämtliche Darstellungen über tatsächliche Geschehnisse oder wirklichkeitsnahe Darstellungen (Bilder, Texte, Videos, andere Medien) beinhaltet. Ob es nun strafrechtlich relevant wäre, virtuelle Minderjährige in 'eindeutigen' Szenen darzustellen, wird nicht deutlich. Weder sind die Szenarien in solchen Games wirklichkeitsnahe, noch basiert es (hoffentlich) nicht auf tatsächliche Gegebenheiten. Wirklichkeitsnahe im Sinne von nachvollziehbar sind aber oft die Reaktionen der dargestellten Figuren (was der Artikel ja auch bereits erläutert hat). Gefühlsregungen der Figuren sind klar zu erkennen. 

Fakt ist aber,  solche Szenen werden in Eroge-Games oft/meistens verharmlosend und, was am wichtigsten ist, völlig unreflektiert dargestellt. Und für Jugendliche, die in der Regel eben noch nicht die nötige Reife besitzen, kann sowas zu falschen Vorstellungen über Sexualität, den Akt an sich und den Umgang mit der eigenen Sexualität und der Sexualität anderer führen. Und eben genau darum geht es bei der Bewertung hinsichtlich der Altersfreigabe dieser Spiele. Und nicht darum, die Meinungsfreiheit, Kunstfreiheit oder die Mündigkeit Erwachsener zu beschneiden.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann hat Meinungsfreiheit doch ihre Grenzen, da ich eben die Meinung _"<Person X> ist ein Lügner und gehört gesteinigt" _nicht mehr frei äußern darf.



Du darfst deine Meinung frei äußern, was aber nicht heißt das du dann nicht evtl. mit Konsequenzen rechnen musst. Ich denke hier haben wir aber einen Punkt erreicht wo wir uns auf "agree to disagree" einigen können, einfach wir mit unseren Ansichten in diesem Punkt wohl nicht mehr annäheren können.

Du siehst eine Grenze für die Meinungsfreiheit wo eine Form der Meinungsäußerung strafrechtlich relevant wird.
Ich sehe eine Konsequenz aus der Meinungsfreiheit wo eine Form der Meinungsäußerung strafrechtlich relevant wird.

Das sind die Punkte auf die wir uns an dieser Stelle einigen können denke ich.


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ebenso, wie es eine strafrechtlich relevante Form der Äußerung ist, jemanden zu vermöbeln oder zu beleidigen, nur weil ich ihn nicht leiden kann. Ebenso ist es strafrechtlich relevant, sich entwürdigend über Ausländer zu äußern oder über Frauen.



Was den Artikel betrifft gehe ich da jetzt bewusst nicht drauf ein, da wir da keinen Reibungspunkt habe. Jetzt würde mich aber interessieren was deiner Meinung nach eine "herabwürdigende Äußerung" gegenüber Frauen ist, gegenüber Ausländern ist und ob man sich denn auch strafrechtlich relevant herabwürdigend über Männer äußern kann.


----------



## 1xok (6. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und da das auch ziemlich kompliziert werden kann, ist es im deutschen Recht und in der Gesellschaft (zum Glück) doch relativ klar definiert, was eine Beleidigung, was Volksverhetzung, was Entwürdigung usw. ist. Also Dinge, die nicht durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sind.



Und ein Spiel wie Gal*Gun ist definitiv durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt. Es gibt bei der USK einfach eine neue Leitung mit einem anderen Geschmack. Die verweigert halt die Einstufung. Rechtliche Auswirkungen hat das aber keine. Ich kann Gal*Gun zusammen mit Jugendlichen auf Twitch streamen ohne das irgendeine Behörde etwas dagegen unternehmen kann und unternehmen wird. Die USK hat sich komplett ins Aus geschossen.  Sobald mal der erste Fall vor dem BVG landet, fällt das Kartenhaus in sich zusammen. Der erste Teil bekam noch eine USK 16: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/511740/GalGun_Double_Peace/

Hat sich bis heute nichts daran geändert, obwohl die Inhalte die gleichen sind. Nur hat die USK jetzt halt eine neue Führung, die einen anderen Geschmack hat. Ich würde die USK schlicht abschaffen. Es ist eine sinnlose Veranstaltung, seitdem es die Pan European Game Information gibt, an der alle Europäischen Länder teil nehmen bis auf Deutschland. Aber natürlich hängen an der USK Posten und (empfundene) Macht. Wird also niemand antasten. Trotzdem spricht nichts dagegen sie einfach zu ignorieren. Ich nutze in Zukunft PEGI für meine Twitch Streams. Wenn ich ein Spiel wie Dying Light streame, dann hat das ja auch schlicht keine USK, weil die USK die Einstufung wie ein bockiges Kind verweigert, obwohl das eigentlich ihre zugewiesene Aufgabe ist.

Und wenn man Japan Games wie GalGun in die Nähe zu Kinderpornographie rückt, dann verharmlost man diese damit schlicht und ergreifend. Sprich doch mal mit einem Polizeibeamten, der sich kinder-pornographisches Material im Rahmen von Ermittlungen hat ansehen müssen. Vielen hängt das ein Leben lang nach. GalGun hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun. Der Wunsch solche Spiele zu verbieten kennzeichnet einfach einen autoritären Charakter. Das ist ein Mensch, der den Stock, mit dem man ihn einst geschlagen, geschluckt hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was den Artikel betrifft gehe ich da jetzt bewusst nicht drauf ein, da wir da keinen Reibungspunkt habe. Jetzt würde mich aber interessieren was deiner Meinung nach eine "herabwürdigende Äußerung" gegenüber Frauen ist, gegenüber Ausländern ist und ob man sich denn auch strafrechtlich relevant herabwürdigend über Männer äußern kann.


Muss ich dir das wirklich erklären?  Was eine entwürdigende Äußerung (ob nun verbal oder nonverbal) ist, die man jemandem aufgrund von Geschlecht oder Herkunft vor die Birne wirft, kannst du dir doch sicher selbst denken. Wie wäre es mit Beleidigungen? Körperlichen Angriffen? Sachbeschädigungen? Natürlich sind das Arten von Meinungsäußerungen, die strafrechtliche Relevanz besitzen. 



1xok schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel wie Gal*Gun ist definitiv durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt. Es gibt bei der USK einfach eine neue Leitung mit einem anderen Geschmack. Die verweigert halt die Einstufung. Rechtliche Auswirkungen hat das aber keine. Ich kann Gal*Gun2 zusammen mit Jugendlichen auf Twitch streamen ohne das irgendeine Behörde etwas dagegen unternehmen kann und unternehmen wird. Die USK hat sich komplett ins Aus geschossen.  Sobald mal der erste Fall vor dem BVG landet, fällt das Kartenhaus in sich zusammen. Der erste Teil bekam noch eine USK 16:
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/511740/GalGun_Double_Peace/
> 
> Hat sich bis heute nichts daran geändert, obwohl die Inhalte die gleichen sind. Nur hat die USK jetzt halt eine neue Führung, die einen anderen Geschmack hat. Ich würde die USK schlicht abschaffen. Es ist eine sinnlose Veranstaltung, seitdem es die Pan European Game Information gibt, an der alle Europäischen Länder teil nehmen bis auf Deutschland. Aber natürlich hängen an der USK Posten und (empfundene) Macht. Wird also niemand antasten. Trotzdem spricht nichts dagegen sie einfach zu ignorieren. Ich nutze in Zukunft PEGI für meine Twitch Streams. Wenn ich ein Spiel wie Dying Light streame, dann hat das ja auch schlicht keine USK, weil die USK die Einstufung wie ein bockiges Kind verweigert, obwohl das eigentlich ihre zugewiesene Aufgabe ist.



1. Gal*Gun kann gar nicht durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt sein, weil Videospiele in Deutschland offiziell gar nicht als Kunst angesehen werden.  Ob man das persönlich anders sieht, spielt dabei erstmal überhaupt gar keine Rolle. 

2. Und natürlich können die Behörden etwas unternehmen. Dass es in der Praxis auch mal ganz anders aussieht, weil Plattform A und B ihren Sitz in anderen Ländern haben, wo andere Gesetze greifen, ist mir klar. Aber die Altersfreigaben der USK sind keine unverbindlichen Empfehlungen, sondern rechtlich bindend. Darauf wird auf der offiziellen Homepage mit Bezugnahme auf das Jugendmedienschutzgesetz ausdrücklich hingewiesen.  

3. Die USK ist keine rein staatliche Einrichtung, arbeitet aber eng mit dem Staat zusammen und wird sowohl vom Träger "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Unterhaltungssoftware GmbH" und auch vom Staat gefördert. Im Endeffekt könnte man die USK abschaffen, ja. Aber dafür besteht einfach keine Notwendigkeit, weil sie ihre Aufgaben erfüllen. Und die bestehen nicht nur darin, eine Einstufung zu erteilen, sondern diese auch mal im Zweifelsfall zu verweigern, wodurch das Spiel dann von der nächsthöheren Instanz, der Bundesprüfstelle für Jugendgefährdende Medien, beurteilt wird. 

4. Dass da auch individuelle Entscheidungen eine Rolle spielen, ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Im Strafrecht wird das Strafmaß ja auch oft genug individuell entschieden. Bei gleichem Strafbestand kann, aufgrund diverser Faktoren (Geständnis, Motive des Täters, Schaden am Opfer etc.) das Strafmaß variieren. Nicht viel anders ist es bei der Beurteilung von Medien. Nur eben mit anderen Kriterien zur Beurteilung.



1xok schrieb:


> Und wenn man Japan Games wie GalGun in die Nähe zu Kinderpornographie rückt, dann verharmlost man diese damit schlicht und ergreifend. Sprich doch mal mit einem Polizeibeamten, der sich kinder-pornographisches Material im Rahmen von Ermittlungen hat ansehen müssen. Vielen hängt das ein Leben lang nach. GalGun hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun. Der Wunsch solche Spiele zu verbieten kennzeichnet einfach einen autoritären Charakter. Das ist ein Mensch, der den Stock, mit dem man ihn einst geschlagen hat, geschluckt hat.


Es ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr so, dass es viele dieser Spiele sind, die strafrelevante Inhalte durch ihre auf niedlich getrimmte Darstellung verharmlosen. Ob ein Spiel wie GalGun strafrechtlich relevant wäre oder sein könnte, dazu will ich mich nicht äußern, weil ich kein Jurist bin. Ich finde solche Spiele einfach nur geschmacklos und will mit sowas auch nichts am Hut haben. Eben weil sie in meinen Augen minderjährige Mädchen sexualisieren und wie Objekte darstellen. Und das ist ein Fakt. Oder wird in solchen Spielen reflektiert, menschlich und glaubwürdig mit der Thematik "Kinder- und Jugendpornografie" umgegangen? Eher nicht. Im Gegenteil. Es wird verharmlost, als positiv und "unterhaltsam" dargestellt.

Und wenn ich mir den im Link gezeigten Trailer zu Gal*Gun ansehe, fühl ich mich in meiner Meinung darüber nur noch bestätigt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Damals hat man sich über solche Sachen viel weniger aufgeregt.



doch, das stimmt so!
in den 80/90igern wurden gleich reihenweise lächerliche sex-games und sogar reine bildersammlungen für c64 und konsorten indiziert, nach denen heute kein hahn mehr krähen würde. von zunehmender prüderie in diesem bereich zu sprechen, ist einfach lächerlich. 

und wo du von filmen redest: bspw pretty baby (mit brooke shields) sorgte ende der 1970er schon während der produktion für proteststürme und wurde vielfach gar boykottiert. der film zeigte (angeblich) kinderpornographie. so lässig ist man mit dem thema auch damals also nicht mal beim filmen umgegangen, wie du behauptest. auch blue lagoon (wieder mit shields) wurde mit ähnlichen vorwürfen konfrontiert. heute läuft der film ungeschnitten im nachmittagsprogramm. 



> Zugegeben, man musste damals schon in sehr großen Videotheken schauen um eine (englischsprache) vernünftige Anime-Ecke zu finden, im Fernsehen kamen die freizügigen Animes erst spät mit den Privatsendern und auch da dann oft ein wenig geschnitten.



das ist wohl eher das "problem". comics und damit auch mangas wurden hierzulande lange als reiner kinderkram (pun not intended) abgetan. da hat man vermutlich einfach nicht so genau hingeschaut. 



> Nun übertreibe mal nicht. damals gab es keine Sozialen Medien und in den Zeitschriften und Spieleforen wurde eigentlich ziemlich locker drüber gesprochen und außerhalb der Spiele-Szene kannte das keiner.



das spiel war thema vor dem us-senat und hat (mit) zur gründung der esrb geführt. viel mehr skandal ging eigentlich nicht. 
das lag nicht nur an den (halb-) nackedeis, sondern auch an der dargestellten gewalt (und vor allem daran, dass offenbar keiner der ankläger das spiel jemals gespielt hatte) - zugegeben.

von night trap gibts übrigens in kürze ein remaster, für diejenigen die noch nie davon gehört haben. (zu viel) geld sollte man dafür aber nicht unbedingt ausgeben.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du darfst deine Meinung frei äußern, was aber nicht heißt das du dann nicht evtl. mit Konsequenzen rechnen musst.


Das ist doch kompletter Humbug. Demnach wäre bspweise in Nordkorea ja eine absolute Meinungsfreiheit gegeben. Man muß halt bloß _"mit Konsequenzen rechnen"_, wenn man was gegen den von Gott gegebenen Anführer oder die Reichsideologie sagt ... 

Und nein, ich finde nicht, daß das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit da anfangen sollte, wo es bisher entsprechende Gesetze gibt: Meinetwegen dürften durchaus noch ein paar Paragraphen diesbezüglich abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> comics und damit auch mangas wurden hierzulande lange als reiner kinderkram (*pun not intended*) abgetan.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1xok (6. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 1. Gal*Gun kann gar nicht durch die Kunstfreiheit gedeckt sein, weil Videospiele in Deutschland offiziell gar nicht als Kunst angesehen werden.  Ob man das persönlich anders sieht, spielt dabei erstmal überhaupt gar keine Rolle.



Natürlich ist es das. Siehe z.B.:

https://www.kulturrat.de/themen/kulturgut-computerspiele/kulturgut-computerspiele/

Hat sich nur noch mir bei den Amtsgerichten herumgesprochen und in höhere Instanzen nehmen die Publisher nicht in Anspruch, weil ihnen das künstlerische Selbstverständnis fehlt. In der sich dadurch auftuenden Lücke tummeln sich USK und selbsternannte Jugendschützer. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber die Altersfreigaben der USK sind keine unverbindlichen Empfehlungen, sondern rechtlich bindend. Darauf wird auf der offiziellen Homepage mit Bezugnahme auf das Jugendmedienschutzgesetz ausdrücklich hingewiesen.



Das bezieht sich aber nur auf den Vertrieb des Spiels, nicht auf meinen Stream, denn das ist wieder ein eigenes Angebot, das neu bewertet werden muss. Diese Mühe macht sich keine Behörde bei Tausenden von Streamern, die in Deutschland Spiele ohne USK-Einstufung streamen. Bei mir hat sich jedenfalls noch nie jemand gemeldet. Und beschaffen kann sich die Titel sowieso jeder. Ein 12-Jähriger kann sich einen Ösi-Account auf seiner Playsi machen.  Es ist ja auch paradox, dass  diese Regelungen einzig und allein in Deutschland bestehen. In skandinavischen Ländern ist der Jugendschutz noch viel ausgeprägter als bei uns, aber es käme dort niemand auf die schwachsinnige Idee einem Spiel wie GalGun die Alterseinstufung zu verweigern. Was für eine sexuelle Neurose muss man haben, um sich von Pixelmädchen herausgefordert zu fühlen?  



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Spiele einfach nur geschmacklos und will mit sowas auch nichts am Hut haben.



Deine Entscheidung. Mich persönlich interessieren Deine Moralvorstellungen aber nicht.  



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir den im Link gezeigten Trailer zu Gal*Gun ansehe, fühl ich mich in meiner Meinung darüber nur noch bestätigt.



Du heißt schlicht die Beschränkung der Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit gut und steckst damit bis über beide Ohren im Kleber. Warum, das weißt nur Du. Ich weiß nicht, was Dich daran so fasziniert. Ich beende die Diskussion an dieser Stelle, denn ich habe besseres zu tun als mich den ganzen Tag mit GalGun zu befassen. Auf welcher Ebene auch immer.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir das wirklich erklären?  Was eine entwürdigende Äußerung (ob nun verbal oder nonverbal) ist, die man jemandem aufgrund von Geschlecht oder Herkunft vor die Birne wirft, kannst du dir doch sicher selbst denken. Wie wäre es mit Beleidigungen? Körperlichen Angriffen? Sachbeschädigungen? Natürlich sind das Arten von Meinungsäußerungen, die strafrechtliche Relevanz besitzen.



Ist es deiner Meinung nach strafrechtlich relevant sich herabwürdigend über Männer zu äußern, oder trifft das nur auf Frauen und Ausländer zu?
Was eine fucking Beleidigung ist weiß ich ganz gut, jedoch halte ich Leute die sich wegen einer lausigen Beleidigung direkt angegriffen fühlen für emotional schwach. Diese Leute haben dann ganz andere Probleme.


Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch kompletter Humbug. Demnach wäre bspweise in Nordkorea ja eine absolute Meinungsfreiheit gegeben. Man muß halt bloß _"mit Konsequenzen rechnen"_, wenn man was gegen den von Gott gegebenen Anführer oder die Reichsideologie sagt ...
> 
> Und nein, ich finde nicht, daß das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit da anfangen sollte, wo es bisher entsprechende Gesetze gibt: Meinetwegen dürften durchaus noch ein paar Paragraphen diesbezüglich abgeschafft werden.



Mir ist durchaus bewusst das ich eine extreme Variante der Meinungsfreiheit, Redefreiheit mit eingeschlossen, vertrete. Das erscheint mir jedoch traurigerweise notwendig in den heutigen Zeiten.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus bewusst das ich eine extreme Variante der Meinungsfreiheit, Redefreiheit mit eingeschlossen, vertrete. Das erscheint mir jedoch traurigerweise notwendig in den heutigen Zeiten.


Darum geht's doch gar nicht. Es geht darum, daß du die existierenden Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit mit einem lapidaren _"da muß man halt mit Konsequenzen rechnen"_ als nicht-existent bezeichnest. Und das ist Mumpitz.


----------



## amoty (6. Mai 2018)

Hier schreiben irgendwie nur Leute von denen ich es ohnehin erwartet hätte.

Es ist immer gut zu wissen das der eigene Instinkt zu gebrauchen ist ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das. Siehe z.B.:
> 
> https://www.kulturrat.de/themen/kulturgut-computerspiele/kulturgut-computerspiele/
> 
> Hat sich nur noch mir bei den Amtsgerichten herumgesprochen und in höhere Instanzen nehmen die Publisher nicht in Anspruch, weil ihnen das künstlerische Selbstverständnis fehlt. In der sich dadurch auftuenden Lücke tummeln sich USK und selbsternannte Jugendschützer.


Und damit ist es auch nicht offiziell und rechtlich als Kunst anerkannt. Und daher kann Gal*Gun auch nicht von der im Gesetz verankerten Kunstfreiheit gedeckt sein. Punkt. Der Deutsche Kulturrat kann zwar sagen "Jo, Spiele sind Kunst", aber solange nichts vom Staat dahin gehend beschlossen wird, kann man sich nicht auf Kunstfreiheit berufen. Vor dem Gesetz hat die Aussage des Kulturrats aktuell in etwa so viel Wertigkeit wie deine eigene dies bezüglich. Nämlich gar keine. 



1xok schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich aber nur auf den Vertrieb des Spiels, nicht auf meinen Stream, denn das ist wieder ein eigenes Angebot, das neu bewertet werden muss.


Inwiefern muss das neu gewertet werden? Die Alterseinstufung bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Vertrieb, sondern auch auf den Konsum des Spiels. Deswegen könnten theoretisch auch die Eltern des 12jährigen Kevins einen dran kriegen, wenn ihr Sohn GTA5, was ab 18 freigegeben ist, spielt. Dabei spielt es doch überhaupt gar keine Rolle, wie das Spiel konsumiert wird (ob nun aktiv oder passiv als Zuschauer eines Streams). Das ändert doch an den Inhalten des Spiels, die maßgebend für die Beurteilung sind, überhaupt nichts. 



1xok schrieb:


> Diese Mühe macht sich keine Behörde bei Tausenden von Streamern, die in Deutschland Spiele ohne USK-Einstufung streamen. Bei mir hat sich jedenfalls noch nie jemand gemeldet. Und beschaffen kann sich die Titel sowieso jeder. Ein 12-Jähriger kann sich einen Ösi-Account auf seiner Playsi machen.


Das ist die Praxis. Aber nur weil sich noch keiner bei dir gemeldet hat, heißt das nicht, dass die Alterseinstufungen der USK nicht bindend sind.  Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Wobei es ohnehin wahrscheinlicher ist, dass im Zweifelsfall die Plattform selbst, die die Möglichkeit zum Streamen anbietet, einen dran bekommen würde und nicht die Streamer. Eben weil es in der Praxis zu viel Aufwand wäre, zigtausend Streamer zu verurteilen. 



1xok schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch paradox, dass  diese Regelungen einzig und allein in Deutschland bestehen. In skandinavischen Ländern ist der Jugendschutz noch viel ausgeprägter als bei uns, aber es käme dort niemand auf die schwachsinnige Idee einem Spiel wie GalGun die Alterseinstufung zu verweigern. Was für eine sexuelle Neurose muss man haben, um sich von Pixelmädchen herausgefordert zu fühlen?


Ich zitiere mich an der Stelle mal selbst:   


> Und für Jugendliche, die in der Regel eben noch nicht die nötige Reife besitzen, kann sowas zu falschen Vorstellungen über Sexualität, den Akt an sich und den Umgang mit der eigenen Sexualität und der Sexualität anderer führen. Und eben genau darum geht es bei der Bewertung hinsichtlich der Altersfreigabe dieser Spiele. Und nicht darum, die Meinungsfreiheit, Kunstfreiheit oder die Mündigkeit Erwachsener zu beschneiden.






1xok schrieb:


> Deine Entscheidung. Mich persönlich interessieren Deine Moralvorstellungen aber nicht.


Warum gehst du dann darauf ein? Dann hat sich doch jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt.  



1xok schrieb:


> Du heißt schlicht die Beschränkung der Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit gut und steckst damit bis über beide Ohren im Kleber. Warum, das weißt nur Du. Ich weiß nicht, was Dich daran so fasziniert. Ich beende die Diskussion an dieser Stelle, denn ich habe besseres zu tun als mich den ganzen Tag mit GalGun zu befassen. Auf welcher Ebene auch immer.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eigentlich auch gar nicht um Gal*Gun an sich geht, sondern um die Sache im Ganzen...  Gal*Gun dient hier einfach mal als Beispiel. 

Ich heiße auch die Beschränkung der Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit nicht gut. Wie kommst du auf so eine Unterstellung? Was das mit meiner Abneigung und vor allem mit der Frage der strafrechtlichen Relevanz solcher Eroge-Games zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir einfach nicht. Kunst hat immer einen Gehalt (Statement, Kritik, eine Meinung, what ever). Was genau ist also daran ist Kunst? Wo ist der Gehalt dieser Spiele? Wenn du mir diese Fragen beantworten kannst, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden.  Aber mir scheint eher, dass hier versucht wird, eine einfach nur plumpe Obszönität mit "Kunstfreiheit" zu rechtfertigen... 

Ich bezeichne gute, gehaltvolle Spiele gern als künstlerisch wertvoll. Ich bin aber auch nicht pauschal für ein Verbot. Soll doch jeder spielen, was er möchte. Aber ich gehe dann doch etwas kritischer an so eine Thematik heran.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist es deiner Meinung nach strafrechtlich relevant sich herabwürdigend über Männer zu äußern, oder trifft das nur auf Frauen und Ausländer zu?
> Was eine fucking Beleidigung ist weiß ich ganz gut, jedoch halte ich Leute die sich wegen einer lausigen Beleidigung direkt angegriffen fühlen für emotional schwach. Diese Leute haben dann ganz andere Probleme.


Was jetzt aber auch nichts am Fakt ändert, dass sowas einfach strafrechtlich relevant wäre...  Und natürlich gilt das auch, wenn man sich über Männer so äußert. Wtf. Mir ist grad ernsthaft schleierhaft, worauf du da gerade hinaus willst.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne gute, gehaltvolle Spiele gern als künstlerisch wertvoll.


"künstlerisch wertvoll" hat nichts damit zu tun *ob *etwas Kunst ist.  Nur damit, wie "gut" diese Kunst ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> "künstlerisch wertvoll" hat nichts damit zu tun *ob *etwas Kunst ist.  Nur damit, wie "gut" diese Kunst ist.


Ich hab mich in der Vergangenheit schon öfter hier im Forum dagegen ausgesprochen, Spiele pauschal als Kunst zu bezeichnen.  Warum, das ist ja nun erstmal zweitrangig. 

Daher eben zumindest "künstlerisch wertvoll". Wir können uns auch gern auf "dicht an Kunst dran" einigen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich in der Vergangenheit schon öfter hier im Forum dagegen ausgesprochen, Spiele pauschal als Kunst zu bezeichnen.
> Wir können uns auch gern auf "dicht an Kunst dran" einigen.


Nö, können wir nicht.


----------



## Sanador (6. Mai 2018)

Ist ja schön und gut mit Jugendschutz, aber wieso werden besonders brutale oder eben Spiele wie *Gal Gun 2* nicht einfach mit einem ab 18 Sigel versehen?
So haben nur noch volljährige Zugriff und das "Hey, es ist bei uns indiziert, deshalb will ich es aus Prinzip-Gründen haben!" Kauf-Argument erlischt.
Ob ich nun Pixel-Zombie-Schädel zerquetsche oder eben ein Anime-Mädchen ,das aus einem Cluster von Polygonen besteht, mit einer Pheromon-Kanone beschieße, wie reden hier immer noch von Spielen. Also haltet den Ball flach!
Von "in Counter Strike lernt man das schießen mit echten Waffen" sind wir nun bei "Rail-Gun Spiele mit Mädchen machen mich zu einem Pädophilen".


----------



## batesvsronin (6. Mai 2018)

Könnten ja alle ihren Ausweis zeigen, bevor sie beschossen werden...!?


----------



## Kirkegard (7. Mai 2018)

Ein guter, differenzierter Artikel, danke.


----------



## kornhill (7. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie bei Shootern, wo ich ja auch nicht als virtueller Mörder bezeichnet werde... aber genau da scheinen wir wieder zu sein. Ich bin als erwachsener Mensch in der Lage zwischen Realität und Fantasie zu unterscheiden! Die "Mädchen" in Mangas und Anime sind genauso alt wie die Tinte mit der sie gezeichnet wurden. Sie repräsentieren nicht die Realität und können auch nicht mit der Realität verwechselt werden da reale Menschen ganz anders aussehen und zudem nicht mit Farben gezeichnet wurden. Wer bei Anime  daran denkt Kinder zu misshandeln, der denkt wahrscheinlich im allgemeinen gerne daran Kinder zu misshandeln.


----------



## Wamboland (8. Mai 2018)

Ich stehe nicht auf diesen "Kleines Schulmädchen" Ding, ABER

Es handelt sich um gezeichnete, frei erfundene Figuren. Kein Kind musste gefilmt, fotografiert oder sonst wie gestört werden. Daher sollte man das an sich erstmal etwas lockerer sehen und nicht gleich als Kinderpornographie hinstellen. 

Natürlich ist die erotische Darstellung von Menschen nicht für Kinder geeignet und sollte, wenn sie entsprechend explizit ist, auch erst ab 18 freigegeben werden. Solange es aber nicht gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt gehört es aber nicht auf den Index.

Das ist ja kein Thema des Jugendschutzes - genau wie bei der Killerspiel-Debatte - hier geht es dann um Zensur. 

Ich finde die extrem sexualisierte Darstellungen in vielen Animes eher etwas fremdschämig und kindisch. Meist wirkt es eben wirklich wie der feuchte Traum eines Pubertierenden und stört die Atmosphäre.  Gutes Beispiel wäre da z.B. "Highschool of the Dead" - cooles Setting, schöne Action und echt unterhaltsam. Aber alle Nase lang gibt es dann sexuell sehr aufgeladenen Szenen die einfach zu 90% nur peinlich wirken ... z.b. die Badezimmer Szene. Nicht falsch verstehen, sieht schon alles ganz hübsch aus, wäre ohne das oder mit deutlich weniger, einfach besser und runder.  Wer Prime hat .. direkt am Anfang von Folge 6 ab 2:30min (https://goo.gl/h3DMpJ) - FSK 16 btw ^^

Der Artikel ist aber echt gut und ich finde es sehr löblich das es scheinbar häufiger richtige journalistische Arbeit bei der PCGames gibt - also neben dem abschreiben von News und dem verfassen von Tests/Previews


----------



## amoty (8. Mai 2018)

Spart euch eure fremdschämigen, vorgeschobenen Rechtfertigungen.
Wenn ihr mit der verachtung von jedem normalen Menschen leben könnt, bitte sehr. Und täuscht euch nicht, das werdet ihr. Da es sich hier um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt wird euch niemand eure Wichsvorlagen wegnehmen. Auch nicht eure Sexpuppen für Pedophile, @ Kornhill.

Manch einer tut hier so als wäre es das normalste der Welt und fühlt sich auch noch durch den Zuspruch der anderen Perversen bestätigt. Das ist es aber nicht.

Blöd ne?


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2018)

halte dich mal etwas mit der Ausdrucksweise zurück amoty, sonst kassierst du nämlich ne Verwarnung. Wir sind hier nicht in ner Dorfkneipe mit Stammtisch-Niveau


----------



## Worrel (8. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Da es sich hier um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt wird euch niemand eure Wichsvorlagen wegnehmen.


Also als Wichsvorlagen gibt es doch diverse andere Quellen, die besser dazu geeignet sind als Mangas und Computerspiele...



> Manch einer tut hier so als wäre es das normalste der Welt und fühlt sich auch noch durch den Zuspruch der anderen Perversen bestätigt. Das ist es aber nicht.
> 
> Blöd ne?


Manch einer findet auch einfach, daß es Privatsache sein sollte, was man als Erwachsener in seinen eigenen vier Wänden macht, solange dadurch keine anderen Menschen behelligt werden.
Und daß es diesbezüglich auch keinerlei Steine wie regional beschränkte, zensierte Versionen, Indizierungen & Co geben sollte, die einem als Erwachsenem(!) vor dem jeweiligen Konsum in den Weg gelegt werden.

Und nein, man kann nicht von dem, was jemand konsumiert, auf eine Perversion schließen. Sonst könnte man ja im Gegenzug argumentieren, nur Mörder würden den Tatort schauen ...


----------



## amoty (8. Mai 2018)

1. Grundsätzliche Abneigung.
2.  Das "überschwappen" in die normale Gesellschaft das schon seit Jahren stattfindet ist inakzeptabel. Das ist natürlich toll für jeden Pederasten und Sodomiten (deswegen unterstützen die es mitunter auch), da es für diese mehr Lebensqualität bedeutet, für uns andere ist es das nicht.
3. Verharmlosung.
4. Moralverfall und Gesellschaflicher Verfall. Es ist immer angenehm sich vorstellen zu müssen welche Neigungen sein Gegenüber hat (und an jeden Grenzdebilen hier: Das ist Ironie)

und Schlussendlich 5. Es ist mir Sche**egal ob du ein Erwachsener(!) bist. Ich bin doch nicht deine Mammi. Was mich wiederum zu 1. führt.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> 2.  Das "überschwappen" in die normale Gesellschaft das schon seit Jahren stattfindet ist inakzeptabel. Das ist natürlich toll für jeden Pederasten und Sodomiten (deswegen unterstützen die es mitunter auch), da es für diese mehr Lebensqualität bedeutet, für uns andere ist es das nicht.


Was für ein "Überschwappen"?
Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen oder ist Pädophilie inzwischen plötzlich erlaubt worden und wird gesellschaftlich anerkannt?

Mit scheint, du kannst nicht unterscheiden zwischen Film/Comic/Spiel Handlung und Realität oder es wenigstens nicht anderen zuzutrauen, das unterscheiden zu können.

Kleines Beispiel:
Es gibt den (Doppel)Film "Nymphomaniac" von Lars von Trier. Darin geht es um eine sexsüchtigte Frau, die quasi ihr Leben erzählt. Unter anderem gibt es da auch eine S/M Episode, in der ich nachvollziehen konnte, was Menschen an diesem Machtkonstrukt reizt. 
Die Betonung liegt auf "nachvollziehen". Denn ich selbst habe keinerlei S/M Interessen.

Oder auch der Film "Maniac", in dem man nur(!) die Sicht des Serienmörders sieht - ohne jegliche positive Identifikationsfigur, die irgendeinen Moralkompass parat hält.
Oder das Spiel "Hatred", in dem man einen Amokläufer spielt.

Beides unbequeme, deswegen aber gerade interessante Medien. _Hatred _spielen macht keinen Spaß im herkömmlichen Sinne. Der Film _Maniac_ auch nicht.

Dennoch habe ich keinerlei Interesse daran, selbst körperliche Gewalt auszuüben. Soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann, habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben seit meiner Teenagerzeit nur einmal jemanden geschubst und eine Ohrfeige verteilt. 



> 4. Moralverfall und Gesellschaflicher Verfall. Es ist immer angenehm sich vorstellen zu müssen welche Neigungen sein Gegenüber hat (und an jeden Grenzdebilen hier: Das ist Ironie)


Wieso "mußt" du dir denn vorstellen, was für Neigungen dein Gegenüber hat? 
Ich wüßte ich nicht, was mich das angehen oder interessieren sollte - abgesehen von potentiellen Sexualpartnern. Und die kann man ja einfach nach ihren Vorlieben fragen.

Und selbst wenn alles mögliche verboten würde - meinst du denn, dann würden Schwule, S & Ms, Pädophile, Vergewaltiger undwasweißichwer alle plötzlich "normal" werden? 
Dann "müßtest" du dir doch immer noch vorstellen, was für Neigungen dein Gegenüber hat ...



> und Schlussendlich 5. Es ist mir Sche**egal ob du ein Erwachsener(!) bist. Ich bin doch nicht deine Mammi. Was mich wiederum zu 1. führt.


Dafür, daß es dir scheißegal sein soll, machst du hier aber ein ziemlich großes Faß auf. 

Und es geht auch nicht darum, ob ich ein Erwachsener bin (wie sollte ich mit dem Anmeldedatum keiner sein?), sondern darum, ob man als Erwachsener Grenzen bezüglich seiner konsumierten Medien haben sollte. Und wenn ja, wo diese liegen sollten. Und warum. Völlig egal, ob man dem persönlich abgeneigt ist. Denn sonst müßte ich ja auch dafür plädieren, daß Volksmusik und Schlager illegalisiert werden müssen.


----------



## amoty (9. Mai 2018)

Du schreibst hier eine Meeenge überflüssigen Müll zusammen, der in sich nicht logisch und ehrlichgesagt ziemlich peinlich Realitätsentrückt ist.

Mit dir stimmt etwas nicht. Und da ich nicht gesperrt werden will, werde ich auch nicht weiter ausführen was. Sicherlich hast du dafür Verständnis.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Du schreibst hier eine Meeenge überflüssigen Müll zusammen, der in sich nicht logisch und ehrlichgesagt ziemlich peinlich Realitätsentrückt ist.
> 
> Mit dir stimmt etwas nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und da ich nicht gesperrt werden will, werde ich auch nicht weiter ausführen was. Sicherlich hast du dafür Verständnis.


In diesem Land herrscht (größtenteils) Meinungsfreiheit. Da darfst du fast alles zusammenschreiben, was du willst. Wenn dir allerdings nur Beleidigungen oä einfallen sollten ... tja. 

Wobei mich schon interessieren würde, was denn deiner Meinung nach mit mir "nicht stimmen" soll ...


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Mai 2018)

das ist schön dass du nicht gesperrt werden willst, aufgrund der weiterhin schlechten Tonwahl trotz der Bitte das zurückzufahren, gibt es jetzt eine Verwarnung.


----------



## amoty (9. Mai 2018)

Ich machs einfach wie User "Worrel" und rechtfertige das verstörende, grenzwertige Klima hier völlig unbeholfen mit Narrenfreiheit...


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Ich machs einfach wie User "Worrel" und rechtfertige das verstörende, grenzwertige Klima hier völlig unbeholfen mit Narrenfreiheit...



2 Protips
1. wenn man Anfängt zu flamen und was anderes als Stunk machen sollte man sich nicht über die Antworten wundern, abgesehen davon das andere nicht direkt mit Beleidigungen einsteigen
2. Es ist _immer _eine Dumme Idee sich mit irgendeinem Moderator zu streiten im Bezug ob man was gemacht hat und ob man dafür gebannt wird


----------



## amoty (9. Mai 2018)

Pro Tip: Ich brauche deine Pro Tipps nicht, auch schon gefühlt das letzte mal nicht.

Pro Tip 2: Ich habe nichts gelöscht, man möge sich entscheiden welche Leute man haben will und welche nicht.

Pro Tip 3: Neurosen sind nicht auf die wirkliche Welt beschränkt.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (10. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Das dieser Trend außerhalb der Anime-Szene unbekannt ist aber auch. Wer heute zum ersten mal einen Anime schaut, wird wohl kaum glauben was dort ganz beiläufig abläuft. Und wenn man jemanden bombastische Animes wie "Made in Abyss" empfehlen würde, wo eine Beziehung zwischen Protagonisten dargestellt wird, die maximal wie 6-8 jährige Kinder aussehen, ist die Unverständnis... verständlich.
> Bleibt man bei "Made in Abyss", findet sich nehmen sexuellen Anspielungen auch explizite Darstellung von Gewalt an Kindern.


DANKE! Ich hätte den Anime nie auf dem Schirm gehabt, weil ich diesen Chibbi Style nicht so mag und danach sah es auf Bildern aus. *Was ein großartiger Anime. 
*
Die Kinder sind ca. 12 Jahre - und bis auf das man das Mädchen ab und an mit freiem Oberkörper sieht, fand ich da wenig sexualisiert. Klar reagieren sie auf die Nacktheit, aber nicht so anders als ich das von 12 Jährigen erwarten könnte - kommt da ja auch immer drauf an was die so gesehen haben. Hier in der Welt werden die ja schon früh mit dem Tod und Gefahren konfrontiert. In der letzen Folge etwas mehr - das ist dann wieder so eine Szene die nicht sein müsste ^^



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Made in Abyss genau aus dem Grund nicht angesehen, sie gilt ja als eine der besten Anime-Serien im vergangenen Jahr die wirklich toll gezeichnet ist und eine spannende Handlung hat (Erforschung von unterirdischen Höhlen und geheimen Artefakten) aber die "Warnungen", dass die "Kinder" sich da doch sehr "erwachsen" bzw. sexualisiert verhalten hat mich ein wenig abgeschreckt, einfach weil das, anders als in normalen Animes, wo es wenigstens meist Jugendliche sind, doch auch selbst mir ein wenig zu weit geht bzw. weil es hier auch irgendwie nicht zur Handlung passen will.



Also sexuelles ist gerade für einen Anime praktisch gar nicht vorhanden. Ein paar "oh du bist ja nackt!" Szenen, aber nicht oft, wie gesagt bis auf die letzte Folge mit einer Szene. Und die Gewalt wird in der Regel durch die Handlung bestimmt und macht Sinn. Evtl. mit einer Ausnahme, aber auch da passt es zur Figur. Die Kinder werden durch eine Umwelt geprägt die erwartet das sie schnell erwachsen werden - die Handlungen fand ich im Großen und Ganzen nachvollziehbar. Die letzte Folge ist aber schon echt noch mal eine Stufe nach oben, da wirds hart, keine Frage. 

Die Serie ist auf KEINEN Fall für Kinder geeignet ... frühestens ab 16 wenn die nicht zart besaitet sind, eher ab 18. Und das nicht nur wegen der Darstellung von Gewalt, sondern von der Stimmung, Atmosphäre und der Bindung die man zu den Figuren aufbaut und was sie erleben. 

Ich bin einfach nur Dankbar das  die Serie hier erwähnt wurde. Hoffe die geht weiter und wird nicht wieder nur für eine Staffel produziert.



Worrel schrieb:


> Was für ein "Überschwappen"?
> Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen oder ist Pädophilie inzwischen plötzlich erlaubt worden und wird gesellschaftlich anerkannt?
> 
> Mit scheint, du kannst nicht unterscheiden zwischen Film/Comic/Spiel Handlung und Realität oder es wenigstens nicht anderen zuzutrauen, das unterscheiden zu können.
> ...



Ich bin sicher amoty wird Nymphomaniac noch nie gesehen haben - sollte er/sie aber evtl. mal machen. ^^



amoty schrieb:


> Spart euch eure fremdschämigen, vorgeschobenen Rechtfertigungen.
> Wenn ihr mit der verachtung von jedem normalen Menschen leben könnt, bitte sehr. Und täuscht euch nicht, das werdet ihr. Da es sich hier um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt wird euch niemand eure Wichsvorlagen wegnehmen. Auch nicht eure Sexpuppen für Pedophile, @ Kornhill.
> 
> Manch einer tut hier so als wäre es das normalste der Welt und fühlt sich auch noch durch den Zuspruch der anderen Perversen bestätigt. Das ist es aber nicht.
> ...



amoty - sprichst du für die "normalen" Menschen? Du hälst dich, deine Meinung und dein Weltbild für den idealen Durchschnitt aller Menschen - oder zumindest aller deutschsprechenden? Warum?
Also was bringt dich dazu, zu sagen das "wir" (ich fühle mich einfach mal auch angesprochen, hatte ja auch eher pro geschrieben^^) nicht normal sind. 

Es ist das normalste der Welt - vielleicht nicht in Deutschland, aber eben in Japan z.B.. 

Und es sollte doch klar sein das es ein unterschied ist, ob ich ein gezeichnetes/künstlich erzeugtes Kind/Jugendlichen darstelle oder ein echtes filme. Das Filme dort ein ganz anderes Kaliber sind, weil es bedeutet das ein Kind halb-/nackt gefilmt wurde sollte doch auch klar sein. 

Muss man sowas in Spielen, Filmen, Büchern usw. nutzen? Nein. 

Aber es ist auch klar das es Menschen mit zahlreichen Fetischen gibt und solange sie damit keine anderen Menschen direkt oder indirekt beeinträchtigen sollte das jedem selbst überlassen werden, ohne das man da wertend drüber steht. Es gibt Menschen die können nur Sex haben wenn sie und ein evtl. Partner in Wollkleidung stecken ... und es gibt noch viel abgedrehteres. Kinder müssen geschützt werden und es ist gut das da hart gegen vorgegangen wird - auch die erwähnten  Schritte bei Videospielen sind nicht verkehrt. Aber solange keine echten Kinder dadurch betroffen sind, ist es eben ein krasser Unterschied zu einem Film der echte Kinder in sexualisierten Posen und/oder nackt zeigt. 

Und am Ende, jeder Pedophile der sich mit Hentais oder Hentai Spielen zufrieden gibt ist doch ein Geschenk. Der wird kein Kind anfassen oder filmen ... 

Man sollte immer versuchen offenen Geistes durch die Welt zu gehen und sich nicht an sein eigenes Weltbild klammern.


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Mai 2018)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich wie bei Shootern, wo ich ja auch nicht als virtueller Mörder bezeichnet werde... aber genau da scheinen wir wieder zu sein. Ich bin als erwachsener Mensch in der Lage zwischen Realität und Fantasie zu unterscheiden! Die "Mädchen" in Mangas und Anime sind genauso alt wie die Tinte mit der sie gezeichnet wurden. Sie repräsentieren nicht die Realität und können auch nicht mit der Realität verwechselt werden da reale Menschen ganz anders aussehen und zudem nicht mit Farben gezeichnet wurden. Wer bei Anime  daran denkt Kinder zu misshandeln, der denkt wahrscheinlich im allgemeinen gerne daran Kinder zu misshandeln.


Nur weil es virtuell ist, ist es in Ordnung?
Das ist wiederum zu einfach gedacht.
Denn was wenn virtuell das Kind misshandelt wird? Am besten noch in VR? Da ziehen wir eine Grenze. Somit muss es auch eine Grenze für Gal Gun, Animes und Co. geben.
Daher ist: " Ich bin als erwachsener Mensch in der Lage zwischen Realität und Fantasie zu unterscheiden!" in meinen Augen kein Argument.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Nur weil es virtuell ist, ist es in Ordnung?


Für Erwachsene: Warum denn nicht?



> Das ist wiederum zu einfach gedacht.
> Denn was wenn virtuell das Kind misshandelt wird?


Ja, was ist denn dann? Dann schaut sich derjenige an, wie virtuell ein Kind mißhandelt wird.

Und?
Wie schon weiter oben jemand schrieb: Damit könnte dann durchaus ein "Triebausleben" eines Pädophilen bewirkt werden, was dann reale Taten reduziert.



> Am besten noch in VR? Da ziehen wir eine Grenze.


Ach, tun "wir" das?



> Daher ist: " Ich bin als erwachsener Mensch in der Lage zwischen Realität und Fantasie zu unterscheiden!" in meinen Augen kein Argument.


Wieso? Weil du das nicht unterscheiden kannst?


Das, was ich in welcher Virtualität auch immer (Film (real oder CGI/Zeichentrick), Buch, Musik, Theater, Comic, Diashow, PC Spiel, VR Spiel ...) konsumiere, ist für mich immer mit dem Filter _"Das ist jetzt das Universum der jeweiligen Erzählung" _von der Realität abgekoppelt. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage, Entscheidungen inUnivese nachzuvollziehen und ebenso treffen zu können, diese aber in der Realen Welt™ anders zu treffen, da entsprechende Voraussetzungen halt fehlen.

In einem Beispiel-Spiel über eine Zombie Apokalypse herrschen halt ganz andere gesellschaftliche Regeln und Gefahren als in Deutschland 2018. 


Wenn jemand ein Spiel spielen will, in dem gezeichnete Kinder mißbraucht werden, warum sollte man ihm das verbieten? Es entsteht doch keinem ein Schaden daraus.

Und genauso wie ich bei Amoklauf Diskussionen immer sage:
Es wird keiner durch einen Shooter zum Amokläufer, sondern potentielle Amokläufer spielen mit Vorliebe auch Shooter.


----------



## amoty (10. Mai 2018)

"amoty - sprichst du für die "normalen" Menschen? Du hälst dich, deine Meinung und dein Weltbild für den idealen Durchschnitt aller Menschen - oder zumindest aller deutschsprechenden? Warum?
Also was bringt dich dazu, zu sagen das "wir" (ich fühle mich einfach mal auch angesprochen, hatte ja auch eher pro geschrieben^^) nicht normal sind."

Ja? Welche Antwort willst du auf so eine unglaublich dumme Frage hören? Was aber definitiv der Fall ist, ist das ich mich für besser als dich halte.
...Und dann zieht der auch noch das deutschsein mit rein. Autsch. 

"Es ist das normalste der Welt - vielleicht nicht in Deutschland, aber eben in Japan z.B.."

Nein.

"Und es sollte doch klar sein das es ein unterschied ist, ob ich ein gezeichnetes/künstlich erzeugtes Kind/Jugendlichen darstelle oder ein echtes filme. Das Filme dort ein ganz anderes Kaliber sind, weil es bedeutet das ein Kind halb-/nackt gefilmt wurde sollte doch auch klar sein."

Es wird mir langsam echt zu dumm mit euch.

"Muss man sowas in Spielen, Filmen, Büchern usw. nutzen? Nein."

Doch. Alles was sich verkauft wird auch produziert so lange es Leute wie dich gibt. Das ist einfachste Logik.

"Und am Ende, jeder Pedophile der sich mit Hentais oder Hentai Spielen zufrieden gibt ist doch ein Geschenk. Der wird kein Kind anfassen oder filmen ... "

Wirklich, ein Geschenk? Ach so ist das! Und ich dachte immer...


"Man sollte immer versuchen offenen Geistes durch die Welt zu gehen und sich nicht an sein eigenes Weltbild klammern."

Man sollte es immer vermeiden das zu nehmen was auch immer du nimmst. Im Grunde sollte man auch deine Gene vermeiden...


----------



## amoty (10. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mal eine Reportage über den Gefängnisalltag gesehen. Die Gefangenen dort waren in Sicherheitverwahrung und wussten absolut nicht wieso (!).

Die erwarteten doch tatsächlich Privilegien wie jeder andere Mensch.

Die einzigen Zugeständisse die ihr von normalen leuten bekommt wollt ihr gar nicht haben... ^^


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Man sollte es immer vermeiden das zu nehmen was auch immer du nimmst. Im Grunde sollte man auch deine Gene vermeiden...



Ich spiele langsam mit dem Gedanken, dass du ein Troll bist..


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Es wird mir langsam echt zu dumm mit euch.



Dann geh doch oder glaubst du jemand würde dich daran hindern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch kannst du das selbst tun, wenn du weiter die Community-Mitglieder beleidigst ...


> Man sollte es immer vermeiden das zu nehmen was auch immer du nimmst. Im Grunde sollte man auch deine Gene vermeiden...


 ... wird dir dieser Luxus bald nicht mehr vergönnt sein. Dann gibts nämlich nen Rauswurf meinerseits. Letzte Warnung


----------



## Exar-K (10. Mai 2018)

amoty schrieb:


> Es wird mir langsam echt zu dumm mit euch.


Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht.
Gehabe dich wohl, ich bringe dich mal zur Tür.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte ihm gerade eine Anleitung schreiben, wie man Beiträge zitiert.


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Nur weil es virtuell ist, ist es in Ordnung?
> Das ist wiederum zu einfach gedacht.
> Denn was wenn virtuell das Kind misshandelt wird? Am besten noch in VR? Da ziehen wir eine Grenze. Somit muss es auch eine Grenze für Gal Gun, Animes und Co. geben.
> 
> ...


Mmmh.... ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Meinung unisono ist. Also das es Inhalte gibt bzw. das man sich Inhalte vorstellen kann, die man selbst Erwachsenen vorenthalten sollte.
Irgendwo *muss* es eine Grenze geben. Das du dem widersprichst, verwundert mich. Ich sehe darin eine Gesetzmäßigkeit.

Und brauch der Pädophile denn tatsächlich das "Gesamtpaket"? Misshandlung in feinster 3D-Grafik, motioncaptured und mit Bewegungssteuerung in VR? Oder reicht ihm nicht einfach eine explizite Variante von Gal Gun?
Das hier jemand als Antwort zu ersterem tendiert, kann ich ebensowenig glauben, wie deine Einstellung *absolut* keine Grenze bei dem zu sehen, womit sich Erwachsene beschäftigen dürfen.
Also in jedem Fall würde eine derartige Herangehensweise zur Abstumpfung in der Gesellschaft führen.


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Und brauch der Pädophile denn tatsächlich das "Gesamtpaket"? Misshandlung in feinster 3D-Grafik, motioncaptured und mit Bewegungssteuerung in VR?



Aber das ist doch keine wirkliche Misshandlung.. 
Im deutschen Recht wird eine Misshandlung  als „jede üble und unangemessene Behandlung eines anderen Menschen“ betrachtet. 
In diesem Fall ist es aber kein echter Mensch, sondern nur eine Grafik.

Und lieber eine Grafik, als ein reales Kind, oder?


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Mmmh.... ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Meinung unisono ist. Also das es Inhalte gibt bzw. das man sich Inhalte vorstellen kann, die man selbst Erwachsenen vorenthalten sollte.
> Irgendwo *muss* es eine Grenze geben. Das du dem widersprichst, verwundert mich. Ich sehe darin eine Gesetzmäßigkeit.


Abgesehen von Volksverhetzung & Co: Warum?

Wir reden doch von Erwachsenen. Das sind mündige Bürger. Warum sollte man denen etwas vorenthalten müssen?

Und selbst, wenn man das dann verbieten würde: Meinst du denn, daran Interessierte würden sich das dann nicht anderweitig beschaffen und trotzdem konsumieren?


----------



## Wamboland (10. Mai 2018)

Das Problem ist, das es genug Menschen gibt die eben nicht zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden können oder wollen. Gerade ältere Menschen haben da starke Probleme, zumindest die in meinem Umfeld. 

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen etwas künstlerisch darzustellen - ob einem das dann gefällt ist ja ein ganz anderes Thema. 

Ich finde z.B. diese ganzen billig gerenderten Kinderserien scheußlich und grauenhaft. Aber scheinbar gefällt es den Kindern ja. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man die verbieten und den Produktion unter Strafe stellen. 

Spannend ist doch die Frage, ob es verboten sein sollte sowas zu produzieren wo es keine "Opfer" gibt - sprich keine Menschen drunter leiden mussten um sie zu erstellen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das es genug Menschen gibt die eben nicht zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden können oder wollen. Gerade ältere Menschen haben da starke Probleme, zumindest die in meinem Umfeld.


Auch hier erst mal die Frage: Na und?

Dann denkt Herr X halt, daß diese gezeichneten(!) Filme und Spiele(!) "echt" seien. Klarer Fall von persönlicher Pechsache. Warum sollte man etwas verbieten, nur weil eine Teilmenge der Konsumenten nicht in der Lage ist, das richtig zu verstehen? Und an wessen IQ oder was auch immer sollten wir uns dann Medial ausrichten, wenn diesbezüglich Verbote in die Welt gesetzt werden? Soll es dann gar keine intelligente Unterhaltung sondern nur noch den Film "Arsch" geben wie in Idiocracy, weil das Niveau wenigstens noch jeder versteht?



> Es spricht ja nichts dagegen etwas künstlerisch darzustellen - ob einem das dann gefällt ist ja ein ganz anderes Thema.


Aber aus "gefällt mir nicht" kann man nicht einfach ein Verbot machen. Dafür muß man schon begründen, wieso die Gesellschaft mit dieser Zensur besser dran wäre.



> Spannend ist doch die Frage, ob es verboten sein sollte sowas zu produzieren wo es keine "Opfer" gibt - sprich keine Menschen drunter leiden mussten um sie zu erstellen.


Darum geht es dich die ganze Zeit. ...


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Mai 2018)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Und lieber eine Grafik, als ein reales Kind, oder?


Klar aber der Vergleich stellt sich bei meinem Post nicht.
Sondern: lieber Gal Gun als der Loli-Rape-Simulator.



Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Volksverhetzung & Co: Warum?
> 
> Wir reden doch von Erwachsenen. Das sind mündige Bürger. Warum sollte man denen etwas vorenthalten müssen?


Gibst du dich mit "deshalb" zufrieden?^^
_Ich merke selber wie schwer es fällt, diese Einstellung zu begründen. Im Endeffekt ist es ja eine Bevormundung._



Worrel schrieb:


> Und selbst, wenn man das dann verbieten würde: Meinst du denn, daran Interessierte würden sich das dann nicht anderweitig beschaffen und trotzdem konsumieren?


Einem Rape-Simulator würde in vielen Ländern die Freigabe verweigert werden. Damit wird die Entwicklung dieser Inhalte von vornherein unatraktiv.


----------



## Wamboland (10. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch hier erst mal die Frage: Na und?
> 
> Dann denkt Herr X halt, daß diese gezeichneten(!) Filme und Spiele(!) "echt" seien. Klarer Fall von persönlicher Pechsache. Warum sollte man etwas verbieten, nur weil eine Teilmenge der Konsumenten nicht in der Lage ist, das richtig zu verstehen? Und an wessen IQ oder was auch immer sollten wir uns dann Medial ausrichten, wenn diesbezüglich Verbote in die Welt gesetzt werden? Soll es dann gar keine intelligente Unterhaltung sondern nur noch den Film "Arsch" geben wie in Idiocracy, weil das Niveau wenigstens noch jeder versteht?


Das sollte nicht so rüber kommen das es Problem ist, aber dadurch enstehen solche Gespräche wie mit unserem aggressiven Kollegen. Diese Menschen sehen scheinbar keinen Unterschied und können nicht differenzieren. 


> Aber aus "gefällt mir nicht" kann man nicht einfach ein Verbot machen. Dafür muß man schon begründen, wieso die Gesellschaft mit dieser Zensur besser dran wäre.


Genau das wollte ich damit aussagen. 



> Darum geht es dich die ganze Zeit. ...


Ja, das wollte ich nur noch mal aufgreifen 

Ich muss mich scheinbar besser ausdrücken ^^


----------



## ThisDanny (12. Juni 2018)

Ich finde die Diskussion sehr Interessant. So interessant, das ich mich eben anmelden musst, um mit zu mischen 

Ich sehe das wie folgt: (Da ich riesen Anime Fan bin, sollte man ein wenig Ahnung haben und nachvollziehen können was ich schreibe)

Was hier oft vergessen, oder übersehen wird. Beim Artikel und eurer Diskussion.  Ist die Art, wie die Charaktere gestaltet werden. 

Erst einmal. Für mich persönlich, ist ganz klar zwischen echt und Zeichnung/spiel zu diversifizieren. Jemand, der Real und Fiktion nicht trennen kann, wird auch ohne solche dinge zum Psycho. bzw. ist er es schon. 


Aber es soll dennoch Menschen geben, die einen Bestimmten Fetisch haben. Etwas auf das sie stehen. 
Wenn ich mir bestimmte Anime/games anschau, fallen mir da bestimmte Sachen auf.  Harrstyle. Feuerrot, knall blond, lang, und gestylt wie es in echt niemals gehen würde. Mit Augenfarben von Rot bis Schwarz. 

Körpermaße, die immer das ideal zeigen. 
Egal ob Jung oder älter gezeichnet. ob spiel oder Anime. 

Dann die Persönlichkeit. 
Egal ob man oder Frau. Es sind immer die klassischen Typen vertreten.  
Unschuldig, aggressiv, lieb freundlich, Dominant, Böse, Streng aber nett und schüchtern. 


Frauen/Männer als Elfen oder feeen, oder andere  mystische wesen. 
Ich schau das schon so lange, ich achte da nicht auf die "jungen" die sind halt dabei. 
Ich muss nur an high school DxD denken. Ich hab das niemals mit echten menschen assoziiert. 
Ob Koneko Toujou oder Asia Argento. Die sind für mich "alterlos" so wie in jedem Anime, jede figur. 

Dann kommt noch die Welt vor, in der Das alles stehts spielt. Märchenhaft, unglaublich.

Das begeistert, Manche Erwachsene so stark, das es Cos-play ins leben gerufen hat. 

Oft wird hier das klassische Frauen und Männer bild genommen. Die Unschuldige ängstliche frau, wird vom Starken mann gerettet. Wer jetzt schreit, "Genau, schlimmes schlimmes gliche" Lest mal die Guten alten Märchen.... Da ist es nicht anders. 



ich mach mir mehr sorgen, das Männer bald keine Beziehungen mehr eingehen wollen, jetzt wo VR mit gewissen Girlfriend spielen am kommen ist, wo du dir deine Traumfrau/mann erstellen kannst.... Bin mal gespannt bis da alle Rum heulen  Schlagzeile:

"Spiele machen die Menschen Beziehungs impotent "
*Weil die Baby rate vorher ja nicht schon am abnehmen war 

Abschließend ist die große frage, macht dich das zu einem Gewaltverbrecher, oder warst du davor schon einer ?


----------

